#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-26
<skfin> Iltsu: Normimoka.
<czr> 2,2 megaa muistia on aika vahan skfin
<skfin> czr: Normimoka
<czr> normimaanantai :-)
<skfin> czr: Se oli sunnuntaita vielä
<skfin> Mut olin toki lukenu tota ruotsia sen 2h ennen tota niin pää vähemmästäkin bugaa
<kirvesAxe> hmm... miten softan, joka on jostain kumman syystä aina epäikkunamaisessa lähes-fullscreen tilassa sais pakotettua normaaliin ikkunaan?
<tabasko> kirvesAxe: mikäs softa noin tekee?
<pesasa> Chromium? :-)
<tabasko> tai joku wine softa :)
<Tm_T> kannattanee tarkentaa minkälaisesta ohjelmasta on kyse
<elias_a> Mikäs sen Ubuntun levynkäytön työkalun nimi olikaan Nattyssa?
<Paavi2_0> elias_a: df -h
<deius> Onko täällä aina näin paljon puheenporinaa?
<harriv> välillä on hiljaisempaa
<gildean> maanantaina työpäivän jälkeen on aika tyhjä olo
<deius> No kieltämättä
<deius> Onko tämä oikea paikka kysyä Ubuntun kehityksestä vai kuuluuko sellainen tuonne develin puolelle?
<Echramath> Ei se  kiellettyä ole, mutta vastausta ei varmaan voi taata.
<inks> osaisko joku neuvoo miten saisin flashin toimiin? flashin pitäisi olla asennettuna, mutta firefox ilmoittaa että sitä ei ole. oisko jotain ideoita mitä vois koittaa?
<gildean> inks: mitä kautta oot asentanu?
<gildean> helpointa on yleensä sulkea selain, avata terminaali ja pistää siihen sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<inks> joo. oon tehny noin.
<gildean> toinen vaihtoehto on asentaa adoben sivuilta beta-versio
<inks> se siis toimi ja hajos jossain päivityksessä.
<Juze> Hieman epäolennainen kysymys mutta... yritän tehdä tripleboot kannettavaan, Windows XP, Ubuntu ja CentOS
<Juze> Jostain syystä en saa CentOS näkymään GRUBissa
<Juze> Mitään keinoja?
<gildean> inks: vilkase vaikka tosta ohje uusimman version asennukseen: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2011/09/16/how-to-install-adobe-flash-player-11-beta/
<Juze> Partitionit on tuossa järjestyksessä, samoin asennukset
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/zjpT4r -> How-to Install Adobe Flash Player 11 Beta | Tombuntu
<gildean> Juze: ootko ajanu ubuntussa sudo grub-update ?
<gildean> vai update-grub
<Juze> GRUB 1.99, Ubuntu 11.04
<gildean> siis tuo update-grub on skripti joka tutkii mitä bootattavia osioita löytys
<gildean> ja sitten kirjottaa sen käynnistysvalikon
<Juze> CentOS tulee olemaan tekstikäyttöön serveriin ilman Gnomea tai KDE, mut kokeilen nyt
<gildean> ei mitään merkitystä
<Juze> Löytää linux image, initrd image, memtest86+ image ja XP
<Juze> Eli näyttävästi ei CentOS
<gildean> sitten sulta ei löydy sieltä centos-paritiolta oletettavasti /boot:ia
<Juze> Jos kokeilis poistaa Ubuntu ja asentaa Cent ensin :P
<Juze> Kolme käyttötarkoitusta... XP pelaamiseen, Ubuntu Minecraftiin, CentOS serverikäyttöön
<inks> gildean: kiitos kovin. lähti pelittämään. :)
<gildean> Juze: eiks toi centos kelpais virtuaalikoneessa?
<Juze> No ei, kuluttaa turhaa muistia :P
<Juze> Ylimääräiset prosessit taustalla
<gildean> voit vaikka tehä sen virtualboxiin, ja sinne xp-osiolle, ni voit käyttää samaa virtuaalilevyä sekä winkussa että ubuntussa
<Juze> Ideana on se että tarvin muistinkulutuksen bootissa 50 megaan tai sinne päin
<gildean> Juze: tuu ostamaan multa halvalla tietokoneita ja muisteja
<Juze> No, jos vääntäis pöytikselle Win7/CentOS dual :P
<gildean> ei tarvi pelata :D
<Juze> En tarvi, on jo 8GB muistia omassa koneessa ja 128GB serverissä :D
<gildean> no mut voit ostaa vaikka tommosen minikoneen kotipalvelimeks
<Juze> On jo sitäkin varten 4GB läppäri :P
<Juze> Enkä mitään HTPC hanki vai mikä onkaan
<gildean> mulla on kaikki nurkat täynnä koneita ku en raaski heittää toimivia koneita pois
<Juze> Ja tuossa vielä vanha kuva: http://i.imgur.com/rcf6R.png
<gildean> ja firmat pistää nykyään dualcore-rautaa pihalle
<Juze> Ei ku oho väärä
<Juze> http://i.imgur.com/MM9DU.png <- Tuossa oikea
<Juze> Sanos nopeeta mikä olikaan Ubuntussa partition työkalu?
<Juze> Piti luultavasti asentaa ensin
<lemonade> gparted
<lemonade> fdisk
<Juze> gparted
<Juze> Sanotko vielä saako fdiskillä vaihdettua GRUBia Windowsin MBR?
<Juze> Luin jostain fdisk /mbr
<lemonade> windowssin fdiskillä pystyy
<lemonade> linuxin fdiskillä ei (käsittääkseni)
<Juze> Yritin kyllä XP:n cmdissa tuota, ei ollut oikea komento
<Juze> gildean: /dev/sda3 ext3 /boot 94,13MiB total
<Juze> Pitäisi se boot siellä olla?
<lemonade> tuo fdisk löytynee vaan windowssin recovery consolessa
<lemonade> jos xp on kyseessä siis
<lemonade> http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=314058
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/8iojHO -> Description of the Windows XP Recovery Console for advanced users
<gildean> Juze: hmm, no mut pikasella googletuksella toi näyttäs olevan tunnettu ongelma ubuntun ja centos:n kanssa
<Juze> Elikkä CentOS muuttaa pöytäkoneelle :)
<gildean> no miks sitä pitää ees asentaa? :)
<Juze> Pyörii paremmin serverit :o
<Juze> Ubuntullakinhan pystyisin
<Juze> Mutta sekin vie muistia :)
<Juze> Desktop käynnistyksessä siis
<gildean> nojoo, jotain rautatukea löytyy kyl paremmin
<gildean> sama kai se on
<Juze> No joo, kiitos gildean :)
<gildean> np
<deius> Onko Ubuntu-tapaamisia järjestetty Suomessa paljonkin?
<harto_> onhan ainakin noita virallisia tapahtumia vaikka kuinka
<fendel> Hei, Miten saan ubuntussa 1920x1080 resoluutin käyttöön? Korttina nvidia gtx 460
<tale> fendel: Valitset näytön asetuksista haluamasi tarkkuuden.
<tale> fendel: Riippuu mikä Ubuntu sulla on mistä tuo löytyy.
<tale> fendel: Tosin pitäisi olla näytön maksimitarkkuus automaattisesti, jos näyttö ja näytönohjain pystyy siihen.
<fendel> Ei anna tuommoista vaihtoehtoa, ilmeisesti ajureita on vailla
<tale> fendel: Mitä ajuria käytät? NVidialle on suljetut ajurit saatavilla, luultavasti Ubuntu tyrkyttääkin sulle sen asentamista silloin tällöin.
<fendel> Juuri asensin Ubuntun, mutta ei anna valita kuin 1280 koon
<fendel> näyttää että tuo maksimi
<tale> fendel: Olisin silti olettanut tuo 1920x1080 tarkkuus toimisi vapaallakin ajurilla.
<tale> fendel: Mitä näyttäää komento lsb_release -a
<fendel> No LSB modules are available.
<fendel> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<fendel> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<fendel> Release:	10.04
<fendel> Codename:	lucid
<tale> fendel: Pastebin olis parempi noille, /topic näyttää osoitteen.
<tale> fendel: Mutta sulla on siis Ubuntun pitkän tuen versio. Onko tuo näyttökortti tullut myyntiin huhtikuun 2010 jälkeen?
<fendel> Nopea googletus ja näyttäis että 12. heinäkuuta julkaisu ollut
<tale> fendel: Joo, eli tuon Ubuntun jälkeen. Arvaan se siinä oleva vapaa ajuri ei tiedä tommoisesta kortista mitään.
<tale> fendel: NVidian tekemä suljettu ajuri ehkä toimisi sen kanssa 100%.
<Juze> Jos teen näitä dualbootteja niin tulisko muut osiot aina olla looginen osio?
<fendel> Aivan, eli ei mahdollisuutta saada toimimaan oikein?
<tale> fendel: Ota Järjestelmä | Ylläpito  | ajuriasennukset tai suljetut ajurit, vai mikä sen valikon kohdan nimi nyt onkaan.
<tale> Juze: Ei ole merkitystä.
<fendel> Laiteajurit?
<tale> fendel: JOs siellä on tuon niminen kohta niin se.
<fendel> "Suljettuja ajureita ei ole käytössä tässä koneessa"
<tale> fendel: Siinä sen pitäisi antaa mahdollisuus asentaa suljettu ajuri NVidialle.
<fendel> juu eli ei mahdollisuutta saada toimimaan
<tale> fendel: Mitä meinaat? Eikös se tolla tavalla lähde toimimaan.
<tale> fendel: Toinen mahdollisuus on asentaa uudempi Ubuntu, se voisi toimia sitten sillä vapaallakin ajurilla.
<fendel> "Suljettuja ajureita ei ole käytössä tässä koneessa"
<Juze> Onko noita osioita myös tarkoitus merkitä boot flagillä? Ei ole merkitystä?
<Juze> Tripleboot tarkoituksessa
<tale> Juze: Ei merkitystä.
<tale> Juze: Ainoastaa jos botttaat DOS:n sillä koneella niin ne boog flagit vaikuttaa.
<tale> fendel: Sulla siis on joku syy olla ottamatta sitä suljettua ajuria käyttöön?
<Juze> Ok, aikaisemmin tänään kyselin kun Ubuntu ja CentOS ei toimi yhdessä
<Juze> Nyt eri käyttis siihen kolmanneksi
<fendel> no miten saan käyttöön sen?
<tale> Juze: Millä tavalla toimimattomuus ilmenee?
<Juze> GRUBissa ei näy CentOS
<Juze> Googlaamalla yleinen ongelma
<tale> Juze: Minä olen eri linuxeja asennellut samaan koneeseen monta, ja aina toiminut.
<Juze> Asenna Fedora/CentOS ja Ubuntu, ei varmaan toimi
<tale> Juze: Jaa no sitten, CentOS ehkä ei osaa Grub2 tai jotain.
<Juze> Asennan kuitenkin CentOS pöytäkoneeseen jossa on enemmän tehoa muutenkin
<tale> fendel: Jos se Ajuriasennukset ei tosiaan tarjoa sulle asennettavaksi ajuria, niin sitten pitäisi käsin asentaa se.
<tale> fendel: Eli noudat sen NVidian webbisivulta ja asennat ohjeiden mukaan.
<fendel> Noudin mutta herjaa eikä suostu asentumaan
<tale> fendel: Missä  kohtaa poikkesit asennusohjeesta?
<tale> fendel: Ja onko nyt *aivan* varma ettei se Ajuriasennusukset suostu asentamaan NVidian ajuria?
<fendel> On, ei ilmoita mitään ajureita
<fendel> You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<fendel>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<fendel>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<fendel>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<tale> fendel: Mitä näyttää uname -a?
<tale> fendel: Ja muista nyt se pastebin.
<tale> fendel: Ai toi. Joo ei sitä voi asentaa jos X Window on ajossa.
<tale> fendel: Niin kuin tuo tekstikin sanoo.
<tale> fendel: Kirjaudu ulos siitä Gnomen istunnosta, paina Control-Alt-F1, kirjaudu sisään, komenna sudo bash
<Juze> Osaako kukaan sanoa miten GRUB2 saa manuaalisesti asennettua kun MineOS ei sitä asenna ^_^
<tale> fendel: Sitten komennat: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tale> Juze: Ubuntun WIkissä sivulla Grub2 on siitä ohje.
<tale> fendel: Tuon pitäis sammuttaa X server, eli saat sen ajurin asennettua.
<fendel> kiitos, kokeillaan
<tale> fendel: Jos olet seikkailunhaluinen, vois olla helpompi asentaa uusin ubuntu 11.04, siinä vapaa ajurin luulis toimivan ton kortin kanssa.
<tale> felipe_: et muuten sanonut mitä uname -a näyttää.
<tale> No mihin se fendel nyt katos.
<tale> Kekkasin on PPA jossa 10.04 ubuntulle päivitetyt X serverit. ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<fendel> Kiitos, nyt toimii.
<Juze> ...ööh, miten käyttöjärjestelmä tai osio (nykyinen) poistetaan terminaalista? o_O
<Juze> En saa enää GRUB ladattua tän asennuksen jälkeen
<Juze> ...ei ku joo, LiveCD sisään :)
<fendel> Käytin koneenki kiinni ei toimi täysin vielä, esim youtubessa hd videot tökkii
<pesasa> Outo tuo flashplugin-installer -paketti. Kun yritti asentaa, postinst-skripti yritti hakea wget:illä tarvittavaa tar.gz-pakettia, mutta valitti jotain tyyliin: "wget: unable to resolve host address `false'".
<pesasa> Vaikka kuinka yritin tutkia tuota postinst-skriptiä, en keksinyt, missä vika. Kun tar.gz-paketin haki wget:illä käsin ja laittoin sinne, mihin tuo skripti sitä koetti hakea ja ajoi skriptin uudelleen, niin flash asentui kiltisti.
<shanttu> mitenkäs ppa:ssa tarjolla oleva patch asennettiin? 1. lisätään repo 2. apt-get update 3. ?
<shanttu> kyseessä vlc:n audio-syncin korjaus
<pesasa> 4. profit
<jkorkean> shanttu: 3. apt-get upgrade
<shanttu> jkorkean, kiitos; niinpä tietenkin.
<kirvesAxe> tabasko, Tm_T Openoffice.org sillä tavalla temppuilee...
#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-27
<elias_a> Paavi2_0: df -h kertoo kuinka paljon sitä tilaa on käytetty ja jäljellä. Minun tarvitsee selvittää se, mihin se tila on kaikki mennyt.
<jjo> onko oltava komentorivillä, vai saako olla graafinen?
<inz> Jos saa olla graafinen, niin esim baobab on aika pätevä, tekstipohjasissa du on rujo, mutta toimiva
<czr> filelight GUIssa on paras mihin itse olen tormannyt
<pesasa> elias_a: du -hc .|sort -h -r
<elias_a> pesasa: Kiitän :)
<hifi> 900G /home/user/.xxx
<Tm_T> hifi: pidetääs tuollainen huumori -offtopic kanavalla vaikka
<proxyman> asensin squid3 proxyn kotikoneelle, mitä minun pitää laittaa config fileen, että pääsen käyttämään omaa proxya täältä töistä käsin?
<inz> proxyman, sun pitää sallia pääsy siihen proxyyn työ-ip:stä (jos nykyinen on työ-ip, niin jotain tyyliin "acl work src 195.255.177.119" ja "http_access allow work"
<inz> proxyman, ja toki pitää myös varmistaa, ettei mikään palomuuri blokkaa yhteyksiä kummassakaan päässä
<inz> En ole squidia kauheasti käyttänyt, että tarkempia ohjeita en osaa heittää.
<proxyman> inz: mutta kun haluan antaa kaikille pääsyn proxyyn oli se sitte mistä osotteesta vaan
<czr> et halua
<czr> miksi?
<proxyman> "acl work src 0.0.0.0/24" ja "http_access allow work" <-- toi ei toiminu ainakaan
<czr> kokeile http_access allow all
<proxyman> se proxy on päällä noin about viikon sitten sitä ei tarvita enää
<czr> tuossa 0.0.0.0:ssa sulla on maski väärin joka tapauksessa.
<proxyman> czr: koklasin totakin jo
<czr> niin mut kai sä ymmärrät et kuka tahansa voi sun yhteyden kautta mennä sivustoille joissa on potentiaalisesti raskauttavaa sisältöä?
<proxyman> eikös 24 tarkoita 24-bit eli 4
<czr> ja jäljet johtaa sun yhteyteen jos huonosti käy?
<proxyman> hmm
<czr> 32 tarkoittaa neljää tavua (24*8). mut maskiksi haluat tuossa tapauksessa 0:n. tai mieluummin tuon all:in
<proxyman> 32-bit olis sitte täydet 255.255.255.255 ja siis 24-bit 255.255.255 = 3 (4 oli väärin) :D
<czr> squidin manuaaleissa on kyl esimerkkejä noista acl:n säädöistä
<czr> maski kertoo kuinka monta eniten merkitsevaa bittia osoitteesta on merkitsevia/matchataan
<czr> eli haluat 0.0.0.0/0
<proxyman> 8bit olisi vaan 255.0.0.0
<proxyman> maski?
<czr> kyllä. en tiedä miksi mutta ohitat olennaisen tiedon nyt
<czr> mut ehkä joku muu voi auttaa paremmin, /me jatkaa töitä
<proxyman> joo tajuan /0 ei estä mitään :)
<proxyman> 0.0.0.0/0 kaikki on vapaana
<czr> no ei niinkään. matchaa kaikkeen.
<czr> se mihin sitä käytetään sit määrää sen et sallitaanko kaikkialta vai estetäänkö kaikkialta
<proxyman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/697901/  http://hack2live.blogspot.com/2008/12/configure-squid-password-access.html ja nyt tulee ruutuun kun pistää http://localhost:3128/ niin tulee invalid URL viimeks tuli access denied
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/A69OCR -> hack 2 live: Configure squid password access
<Pekoni> Onkos kukaan perehtynyt voiko Firefoxissa laittaa vaikkapa Facebookin hiekkalaatikkoon?
<paww> Pekoni: missä mielessä hiekkalaatikkoon?
<Pekoni> paww: en tiedä olenko ymmärtäny ihan oikein mutta eikös keksien avulla esim. Facebook pysty selvittämään missä muilla sivuilla surffailen
<Pekoni> Ajatus oli että Facebook luulisi olevansa ainut sivu auki
<Pekoni> Jos jättää kolmannen osapuolen keksit hyväksymättä niin pankki lakkaa pelaamasta
<paww> mikään saitti ei tiedä mitään siitä millä muilla saiteilla olet käynyt. Sen sijaan muut saitit voi saada selaimesi lähettämään pyyntöjä facebookille, jolloin tavallaan ne saitit kertoo facebookille että vierailet niillä.
<paww> mahdollisesti noscript-extensionilla voi estää kolmannen osapuolen keksit facebookiin
<Iltsu> operassaha pystyy avaamaa yhden sivun eriksee pornomoodii
<Iltsu> mut en kyl sit tiiä miten firefoxissa
<Iltsu> ja operaan ei oikee kannata vaihtaa ku esmes just fabo toimii sen kans tosi nihkeesti
<paww> pornomoodin ideahan on että siinä ei jää historiatietoja
<Iltsu> jep
<paww> ei oikein sama idea
<paww> Pekoni: ajattelin vähän väärin, noscript ei nyt ole ihan oikea extensioni...
<Jupp3> Pekoni: Kyllä sille ainakin plugineja löytyy, millä voi laittaa sivukohtaiset asetukset, eli vaikka just noi cookiet päälle vain pankin sivuilla
<paww> http://mashable.com/2008/11/11/firefox-extensions-for-managing-cookies/ varmaan mainitsee jotain sopivaa, en jaksa kahlata läpi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iIfHnZ -> 15 Firefox Extensions for Managing Cookies
<Iltsu> paww, einii, mut ajaa asiansa tossa kohtaa kyl
<gildean> chromiumista löytyy suoraan myös toi privaatti-moodi
<gildean> firefoxiin voi suositella adblock+, noscript, ghostery ja betterprivacy
<gildean> mut ei sekään oikein riitä, ku ne paskiaisethan träkkää ip:lläkin
<gildean> elikkä helpoin tapa lienee imuttaa vaan tor browseri
<gildean> https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/EtyZm2 -> Tor Browser Bundle
<Iltsu> hyvä tää firefoxin päivitys
<Iltsu> leijutaa mite panostettu muistinkäyttöö
<Iltsu> ja iha samal taval tää syö muistii ku ennenki
<Jokinen> joutuu se kuitenkin kuvat ynnä muut säilömään muistiin :)
<deius> onko kellään kokemuksia Linutopista?
<deius> Siis siitä laitteesta, ei käyttiksestä.
<Iltsu> Jokinen, no hassuu kun esmes opera syö huomattavast vähempi muistii
<kirvesAxe> Miten saan openoffice.orgin, joka on jostain kumman syystä aina epäikkunamaisessa lähes-fullscreen tilassa sais pakotettua normaaliin ikkunaan?
<gildean> miks käytät openofficea?
<gildean> imho libreoffice on parempi
<kimbledon> mitä eroa niillä on
<kimbledon> muutaku koodin avoimuus
<re-G> kai molemmat on open
<mjr> libre taitaa olla eläväisempi versio nykyään, monet muut openoffice.org-kehittäjät kypsyi Oracleen (joka sen nykyään omistaa Sunin ostettuaan) ja lähtivät omille teilleen
<re-G> oracle on pilannut jo monta hommaa
<gildean> lähinnä libressä on kaikkia semmosia pieniä parannuksia ja helpotuksia
<gildean> ja korjattu mm. yks ärsyttävä bugi tietylaissa asemoinnissa
<gildean> muistan lukasseeni artikkelin jossa ne erot oli aika hyvin esitetty, löytynee googlella
#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-28
<tale> kirvesAxe: Mikä Ubuntu? Eikö siinä ole ikkunan yläreunassa painiketta josta ikkunan saa pienemmäksi?
<tale> kirvesAxe: Siis Maximize-painike tekee tuon melkein kokoruudun kokoisen ikkunan, siitä painikkeesta kun painaa toisen kerran ikkuna tulee tavallisen kokoisekis jolloin sitä voi nurkasta kiinni ottamalla venyttää halutun kokoiseksi.
<tale> Usein ohjelmat muistaa ikkunan koon joka niillä oli sammutettaessa, ja uusi käynnistys tekee sen kokoisen.
<tabasko> saa nähdä tuleeko tosta tizenistäkään android tappajaa vaikka kuinka olisi intelin ja linux foundatiot taustalla :)
<tabasko> ja samsung
<Iltsu> no oliha MeeGon taustal Intel ja Nokia et eine isot nimet mitää takaa :b
<Iltsu> tosin Nokia feidas, mut se nki sit asia eriksee
<crope> se linux foundation ainaki takaa sen ettei se ole yhtä suljettu mitä on android
<crope> se että google pitää androdia tavallaan suljettuna omissa näpeissään on saanut aikaiseksi osittain sen että osa haluaa vaihtaa androidin muuhun
<crope> jännä että samsung kiisti koko syyskuun että olis menossa meegoon, vaan niinpä tuo kävi
<Iltsu> niinno, saa nähä mitä tost tulee
<Iltsu> kyl noil on viel täydet saumat kusta toi
<crope> on joo. ja tuo html5 käyttöliittymän kuvaukseen kuulostaa aika erikoiselta, siinä on varmasti tekemistä
<Iltsu> sehä o paras idea aikoihi
<Iltsu> ei oo hirveetä porttaamist ku halutaa softa alustalt toiselle
<crope> mitenhän Qt:n asema tämän jälkeen. onhan se vielä KDE:n käytössä, mutta nokiako sen omistaa ja sillä ei mahda olla intoa kehittää
<Tm_T> crope: se on siirtymässä yhteisölle (onpas offtopic taasen)
<harriv> Tm_T: mitä käy entisen trolltechin tyypeille jotka sitä oikeasti tekee?
<pesasa> Todellinen isku Nokialle tulee sitten, jos tuo Tizen ottaakin yllättäen tuulta Samsungin kanssa.
<kirvesAxe> tale, 10.04, ei näy nappulat eikä ikkunan pudotusvalikon komennot koon muuttamisesta tai ikkunan siirtämisestä tee mitään.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-29
<tale> kirvesAxe: Meillä nähtävästi eri vuorokausirytmi. Mutta tuo kuulostaa siltä kuin ikkuna olisi Full Screen, Gnomessa ainakin F11 palauttaa ikkunan siitä normaalikokoon.
<Echramath> Aika ikävän näköistä settiä tulee logiin (loppupää) http://ech.kapsi.fi/dmesg.txt
<czr> Echramath, nice. cd-rom?
<czr> eiku ei. tuol on WRITE DMA.
<Echramath> Joo en myöskään tehnyt romppuasemalla mitään.
<Echramath> Saako dmesgin jotenkin rullaamaan?
<Echramath> Eiku tail -f siihen logiin tietysti.
<Echramath> Jaaha, taisi olla johdot irti tai jotain.
<orava> kokeilin tätä X11forwardia ja hyvin näyttää toimivan, mutta pystyykö clientti koneelta saamaan jo avoinna olevan ohjelman näkymään omalla näytöllä?
<re-G> ei
<re-G> mutta sellainen "screen X-ohjelmille" on nykyää olemassa
<orava> sellanen kuulostaa hyvältä, pitää tutkia
<re-G> en muista nimeä
<orava> xpra?
<re-G> sattoi olla joo
<re-G> saattoi*
<orava> tarkoitus olisi pitää pidginiä serverillä jatkuvasti auki ja clientti sitten voisi aina sen tuoda omalle näytölle. Tottakai VNC:llä yms onnistuisi mutta se taas tuo koko työpöydän eikä pelkästään yhtä ohjelmaa
<re-G> onko serverissä X
<orava> tottakai irssillä ja bitlbee:llä saisi irc/msn yms mutta GUI:n kanssa olisi hieman kätevämpää
<orava> on
<harto_> no hitto semmonenhan olis kätevä
<re-G> en tiedä vaatiiko xpra X:ää, mutta ssh forwardi ei vaadi
<orava> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xpra
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/9AiUVA -> Xpra - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<orava> pitää tuo lukasta läpi ja kokeilla että saako toimimaan
<re-G> yks vaihtoehto on tietty ajaa Pidiniä Xvfb:ssä ja jakaa se vnc:llä
<harto_> täytyypä itsekin kokeilla. esim. ämyreitä käskyttävää spotifya olis kätevä kauko-ohjata keittiöstä
<harto_> oiskohan mitään saumaa tehä androidilla samaa?
<harto_> ettei tarttis sitä vnc:tä
<re-G> ite oon juurikin spotifyllä käyttäny tota xvfb+vnc+mobiili -viritelmää
<tale> orava: IRC-protokollalle on proxy, jota voi pitää pyörimässä palvelinkoneessa ja käyttää proxyä GUI-clientillä. Tällä pitäisi saada samat ominaisuudet kuin screen + irssi -kombinaatiolla.
<orava> tarkoitus olisi saada myös MSN yms ja kätevästi yhdessä ohjelmassa, se tästä tekeekin hieman hankalampaa
<orava> oho, tuo xpra näyttäisi toimivan just niinkuin pitääkin
<orava> noni. hyvin toimii xpra:lla. ainut vaan että suorituskyky ei ehkä ole parhaimmasta päästä
<re-G> orava: kuis näppis
<re-G> näkyy olevan bugirapsaa että suomeks toimii näppis vähän miten sattuu
<orava> tosiaan, ääkköset ei toimi
<orava> pelkän X:n yli toimii ääkköset mutta xpra:lla ei
<orava> tuohon on nähtävästi olemassa fixikin
<Pertti> Missäs olikaan ohjeet automaattiseen varmuuskopiontiin, eli kun lätkäsen ulkoisen kovalevyn kiinni, niin se synkronoi automaattisesti. Muistaisin ainakin aikoinaan löytyneen ko. ohjeen.
<gildean> Pertti: timevault?
<gildean> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeVault
<gildean> ite kirjotin tommosen simppelin skriptin joka ajettaessa puskee rsyncillä tiedostot haluttuun paikkaan
<gildean> siis niiden tiedostojen osalta jota ei jo jotenkin tungeta nettiin ja jotka on kiva olla monella koneella tai varmuuskopioituna
<gildean> ja sktiptit on toki suht helppo yhistellä erillaisiin eventteihin jos haluu
<gildean> skriptit jopa
<Pertti> Timevault ei ollut se mitä etsin, vaan se oli juuri joku skriptipohjainen. En nyt osaa kuitenkaan ihan suorilta käsin kirjoittaa.
<Pertti> Tai siis skripti varmaan onnistuisikin, mutta ei eventtiin liittäminen
<gildean> oiskohan ollu joku udev-rule tyyppinen ratkasu?
<gildean> eli joku skripti mikä kopioi ja sit sääntötiedosto johkin sinne ruled.d:n alle
<gildean> katotaan mitä google tarjoo
<gildean> no toi näyttäs nimenomaan sitlä mitä ajattelin: http://andrioid.net/tech/linux/usb-backup
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/OjY1Tg -> Automatic USB backup with Ubuntu | Andrioid.net
<gildean> siltä jopa
<Pertti> katotaas...
<auttakaa> milläs komennolla saa tietää prossun tehot ja ramin määrän?
<Pertti> Ongelmia tuli ton ohjeen kohdan 4 kanssa. Mistäs saan vol_id:n selville. Ko. kohdassa mainittua komentoa ei löydy
<gildean> auttakaa: top terminaalissa kertoo aika hyvin sen hetkisen tilanteen
<gildean> auttakaa: ei siis kerro prossu statseja, ne voit lukea komennolla cat /proc/cpuinfo
<auttakaa> gildean: kiitoksia
<tale> auttakaa: Muistin määrän kertoo komento free
<gildean> joo, free -m
<tale> Pertti: ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<tale> Pertti: vol_id -uuid laitetiedostonnimi ja blkid.
<gildean> hmm, fdiskillä sai muistaakseni ne listattua myös
<auttakaa> joo sain selville tarvittavat tiedot, kiitoksia avusta
<Pertti> Taisin saada tolla ekaks mainitulla. Luulisin
<gildean> joo, siellä ne ainakin on
<gildean> aattelin vaan että sais semmosen luettavamman listan
<Pertti> fdisk
<Pertti> Vahinko...
<Pertti> väärä pääte
<Pertti> En pääse kohtaa 9 pidemmälle (tai sitten mokasin aiemmin). No pitänee kokeilla huomenissa uudestaan virkeämmillä aivoilla.
<deius> Olen löytänyt käännösvirheen ohjelmasta ja en tiedä mistä etsiä lisätietoa ohjelmasta. Osaisiko joku auttaa?
<tale> deius: Siis suomennos on virheellinen jossain sovelluksessa?
<tale> deius: Sinun tulisi tehdä vikailmoitus Ubuntun vikailmoitusjärjestelmään.
<deius> Launchpadiin?
<tale> deius: Sinne juu.
<deius> Tiedän, että paketti on webfav 1.17, mutta Launchpadista löytyy paljon osumia sillä. Saanko etsittyä jollakin apt-käskyllä että mikä on paketin oikea nimi?
<deius> Tai että kyseessä on oikea paketti.
<tale> deius: dpkg --list | grep webfav
<tale> deius: Jos tiedät mikä tiedosto se on, voit etsiä komennolla dpkg --search /usr/bin/jokutiedosto
<tale> deius: Toi kertoo mistä paketista se tiedosto on tullut.
<deius> Kiitos tale!
<deius> Ihan vain kysyäkseni, onko kellään tietoa että onko webfavin suomennoksessa tarkoituksellisesti kirjoitettu Launcer? Vai onko kyseessä typo?
<tale> deius: Meinaatko se pitäisi olla Launcher?
<tale> deius: Vai että se tulisi suomentaa?
<deius> Sitä että kuuluuko sen olla Launcher vai Launcer, ei siis varsinaisesta suomentamisesta.
<tale> Ainakaan englannissa ei taida olla sanaa launcer, eli vois se olla kirjoitusvirhe.
<deius> Sitä ajattelin
<orava> miksköhän kun yritän asentaa xubuntu-desktoppia niin valittaa Depends: xfce4-notifyd but it is not going to be installed. sitten kun yritän asentaa tuota xfce4-notifyd niin se pistää remove listaan kde softia kuten plasma-desktopit yms. Jossain vaiheessa mulla taisi olla xubuntu-desktop asennettuna mutta tuli jostain syystä poistettua ja nyt pitäis saada takas.
<ighea> Enjoy your deb... Ubuntu.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-30
<Kurko> onko mitään konstia miten kden file manageria Dolphinia pystyis yhtään nopeuttaan?
<Kurko> verrattuna gnomeen tai windowsiin se on jäätävän hidas
<ighea> ostamalla rajumpaa rautaa
<Kurko> no raudan ostaminen ei ole vaihtoehto.. jos windows 7 pyörii jouhevasti niin pitäis kde:n toimia myös
<Kurko> olisko kde:hen vaihtoehtosia file managereita?
<ighea> konqueror
<ighea> voit sinä siellä nautilustakin käyttää
<ighea> tai midnightcommanderia
<Kurko> syntiä käyttää gnomen ohjelmia kde:ssä :)
<ighea> Rajoittuneen mielen huonoja tekosyitä :P
<tale> Midnight Commander ainakin olisi nopeampi kuin mikään muu.
<ighea> korkeatasoista ja äärimmäisen nopeaa tiedostojenkäsittelyä!
<ighea> gpu ei ehdi piirtää ruutua kun datat on jo hukattu
<pesasa> Nautilusta ei kannata käynnistää kde:ssa!
<Kurko> no?
<pesasa> Jos ei ole varovainen, niin se peeveli laittaa Gnome-työpöydän päälle.
<pesasa> Ja ei ole kiva, kun on kaksi työpöytää yhtä aikaa.
<pesasa> Voi tulla yllättäviä komplikaatioita.
<pesasa> Itsellä oli jossain vaiheessa vahingossa. Gnomen työpöytä luurasi jossain kden ala ja vilahti muun muassa näyttöä lukitessa.
<pesasa> Ja kden sessionhallinta tietty käynnisti sen aina uudestaan sisään kirjautuessa.
<Kurko> joo kokoruudun ohjemissa tuo gnomen taustakuva aina vilahtelee, mites se gnome tapetaan?
<tale> Kurko: Jos ei käytä Gnomea, asennuksen voi poistaa.
<pesasa> Katot vaikka ps:llä prosessin numeron ja sanot sille kill.
<tale> Jos on käynnissä sekä kdm että gdm, voi service gdm stop auttaa.
<Kurko> lähinnä että minkä niminen prosessi se on?
<Kurko> ps axu:lla ei omiin silmiin sattunu mitään gnomeen viittaavaa
<pesasa> nautilus jotan
<Kurko> nautiluksen tapoin jo
<tale> Kurko: Koita tällä etsiä: ps -ef  | egrep -i "(gnome|gdm)"
<Kurko> ei löydy mitään
<tale> Kurko: Jos siellä on gdm-prosessi, sammuta se tolla service -jutulla. Muussa tapauksessa koita päätellä mikä noista gnome* -prosesseista on se joka käynnisti ne muut.
<tale> Kurko: No sitten siellä ei ole Gnomea ajossa.
<Kurko> no miks sitten toi ubuntun default taustakuva vilahtelee kokoruudun ohjelmissa?
<pesasa> tale: Ei ollut kyse gdm:stä tai koko gnomesta vaan gnomen työpöysästä, eli nautiluksesta.
<pesasa> Kurko: Kuulostais kyllä samalta kuin mulla oli, kun oli nautilus jäänyt päälle.
<Kurko> kirjauduin ulos ja takasi niin enään ei vilku gnomen taustakuvat
#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-01
<orava> tarkoitus olisi jakaa kiintolevyt kahden linux koneen väliltä ja laittaa muutaman kansiot synkronoimaan keskenään. kannattaako laittaa FTP:llä vai SMB:llä mielummin vai oisiko vielä parempia vaihtoehtoja?
<re-G> synkkaan backuppia rdiff-backupilla ssh:n yli
<re-G> unison vois tohon synkkahommaan toimia, en oo sitä käyttäny
<re-G> http://linux.fi/wiki/Unison
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/7WOqrs -> Unison – Linux.fi
<orava> eikös ssh hidastaisi aika paljon tuosta gigabitin nopeudesta
<orava> ja veisi turhaan prosessoritehoa kun sisäverkosta muutenkin kyse
<gildean> mountattu smb/cifs-jako ois kyllä helpoin ja ainakin vakaa
<gildean> ja suht nopeekin
<orava> joo, luutalvasti sitten smb:llä laitan
<orava> ja unisonilla sitten syncci
<tale> Onko järkevää käyttää SMB:tä jos vaan Linux-koneita? SMB on Windowseita varten.
<gildean> no nfs:llä saa kyl parempia nopeuksia
<gildean> mut lähinnä oon tykänny käyttää smb:tä nimenomaan sen varmuuden ja käytön helppouden takia
<gildean> ja just että voi tuoda sit melkein minkä vaan koneen ja se tukee suoraan smb/cifs-jakoja
<gildean> ja kännykät myös
<gildean> eikä toi 50-60Mt/s siirtonopeus isoilla tiedostoilla nyt niin kehno oo
<Iltsu> mä en ainakaa himas päässy gigaeetteris tollasii nopeuksi isamban kans
<re-G> nfs on varmasti yhtä luotettava ku smb
<gildean> Iltsu: mulla nousee helposti 70Mt/s pintaan jos kopioi ubuntu-serverin smb-jaosta windowsilla paikalliselle kovolle
<gildean> toisella ubuntu-koneella jää vähän alemmas
<gildean> kytkimenä about halvin mahollinen giganen 8-porttinen tp-link
<aku506> Webvideon asennus ei onnistu. Saisiko joku selvää, mikä on ongelmana? http://aku506.arkku.net/webvi
<Echramath> Onko libpython2.7 asennettu?
<Kurko> aku506: asenna paketti python2.7-dev
<aku506> Kiitti. Asensin ja kokeilen pian
<orava> onkos muuten XFCE:ssä tuota ominaisuutta kuin KDE:ssä että kun vetää ikkunan esim vasempaan laitaan se täyttää vasemman puoliskon sillä.... eli sama kuin win7:kin
<orava> gnomessahan ei taida olla
<orava> ei taida onnistua gnomessa/XFCE:ssä ilman compizia...
#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-02
<ighea> gnome3:ssa on
<ighea> tiedä sitten toiko sen joku plugari tai muu
<tsaknorris> echo $DISPLAY localhost:10.0 <--  isäntä,monitori,ruutu? mutta ei mulla ole 10 monitoria? Osaaks joku neuvoo :)
<torde> ei välttis ala numerointi nollasta
<torde> ja X:n näytöt ei välttis oo aina fyysisiä :)
<tsaknorris> no mitenkäs voin nollata noita sitten kun en tarvii 10:tä
<torde> mitäs väliä tolla numerolla on?
<tsaknorris> jos se rasittaa vaikka muistai tai jotain jos mulla on x-servereitä nyt 10 auki kerta?
<torde> onko sulla?
<torde> eikä sulla varmaan oo ku yks serveri, mut siinä 10 näyttöä
<torde> tai sit numerointi alkaa 10:sta jostain syystä
<tsaknorris> hmm, no koitan tässä lueskella lisää, ehkä tämä selvii :)
<tsaknorris> torde:  joo ne on virtuaalisia noi numerot ja ssh-serveri haluaa antaa oletuksena esim just ton kympin :)
<torde> noni :)
<torde> ja tosiaan jos ssh:lla ajat, niin sit sille tulee luonnollisesti oma numero, ku et aja siihen 0:aan, joka näkyy sit koneen näytöllä
<tsaknorris> torde: mitä tarkoitat?
<tsaknorris> torde: minulla on kone A josta otan yhteyden koneeseen B. pitääkö minun vaihtaa DISPLAY muuttujaan A koneen host (käyttää A:n x-serveriä?)
<torde> riippuu mitä haluut siis tehä
<re-G> tsaknorris: mitä haluat näkyvän ja missä
<torde> jos haluut ajaa B:n ohjelmia A:n näytöllä, niin pitää olla toi 10:0
<torde> jos haluat ajaa B:n ohjelmia B:n näytöllä, niin sit 0:0 (ja monta muuta parametria ja kikkailua)
<tsaknorris> no niin minustakin, mutta kun ei tämä toimi ihan niinkuin haluan
<tsaknorris> haluan käynnistää firefox:in B koneella
<torde> helpoin tapa on avata screeni B:llä
<re-G> DISPLAY=:0 firefox
<torde> sit detachaat, ja avaat sen toisella koneella
<torde> ellei toi re-G:n ehdotus toimi suoraan :)
<tsaknorris> re-G: sun versio käynnistää kyllä näköjään firefoxin, mutta mitään ei tapahdu (tai varmaan tapahtuu mut ei näy mitään missään) :D
<re-G> tsaknorris: onko sulla firefox ennestää käynnissä koneella B
<tsaknorris> re-G: no odotas kun en muista katon prosessit hetki
<tsaknorris> ei oo
<torde> ite kokeilin vastaavaa joskus, ja tolla tavalla jää osa vaadituista ympäristömuuttujista vääriksi
<torde> tän takia tuo edellä mainittu screeni-kikkailu
<tsaknorris> mutta siis varmaan se käynistääkin firefoxin siellä B koneella
<re-G> kyllä toi mulla toimii, kokeilin just
<tsaknorris> mutta haluan että se käynnistää B koneen firefoxin A koneella eli tässä
<re-G> tsaknorris: oisit heti sanonu
<tsaknorris> :D
<torde> siis haluutko että se firefox näkyy A:n vai B:n näytöllä?
<tsaknorris> haluan B koneen firefoxin näkyvän A koneella
<torde> no sit
<re-G> a-koneella ssh -XC user@host "firefox"
<tsaknorris> muuten hyvä, mutta toi avaa A koneen firefoxin (tai ainakin kaikki samat bookmarkit on mitä tässä a-koneessa on) B koneella olisi erillaiset
<re-G> ei voi
<torde> pistit "host" tilalle sen B-koneen?
<tsaknorris> echo $DISPLAY
<tsaknorris> :0
<tsaknorris> eli nyt on B kone
<torde> siis missä nää ajat ton displayn?
<torde> B:llä vai A:lla?
<tsaknorris> B:llä
<torde> etänä B:llä?
<re-G> ei tarvitse displayhyn koskea
<torde> toi -X pitäis hoitaa kaikki noi kuntoon
<tsaknorris> no oottakaas
<tale> Onneksi minulla on ignoressa pahimmat sekoilijat.
<tsaknorris> mitäs mä asentaisin B koneelle mitä ei ole A:lla jos toi firefox vaan jotenkin ei vaan toimi
<tsaknorris> tale :D lol
<tsaknorris> laitoin chromen tonne B koneelle
<tsaknorris> katotaan kohta kun se valmistuu
<re-G> tsaknorris: kai x11forward on enabloituna sshd:n konffiksesta. oletuksena on.
<re-G> tsaknorris: voithan sä varmistua kummalla koneella prosessi on. Katot vaikka ps:llä onko koneella B kyseistä prosessia ja sit kun löytyy niin tapat sen
<tsaknorris> nonni nyt aukesi chromium B-koneella
<tsaknorris> kaikki siis toimii, mutta mistä firefox keksii hakea mun A koneen bookmarkit vaikka käynnistän sen B koneella :D lol
<torde> foliohatut päähän vaan
<tsaknorris> *tekee varoiks 2kpl:tta*
<tsaknorris> torde onko sulla innosusta ja aikaa testata tämä ilmiö
<tsaknorris> innostusta
<torde> ei :)
<tsaknorris> :D
<torde> mun pitäs lähtee hakeen pakua ja muuttaa tossa kohta :)
<tsaknorris> ohhoh! minnes muutat?
<torde> kiloon
<tsaknorris> lol
<tsaknorris> mä asun 8km päässä kilosta
<torde> kumpaan suuntaan?
<tsaknorris> centtiin päin, jou!
<tsaknorris> haha
<torde> "centti" :D
<tsaknorris> joo sillee nää 10vee pimpit sanoo täällä ghetossa
<torde> ite asun kilometrin "centtiin" päin
<torde> vielä tunnin
<torde> pitänee pysyä kaukana siitä kehä I:n sisäpuolesta
<tsaknorris> :)
<gildean> onks centti siis espoon keskus vai helsingin keskusta?
<tsaknorris> espoon!
<tsaknorris> lol
<gildean> miks kukaan haluis viitata espoon keskukseen?
<torde> ai siis espoon keskus? no sit mää asun kyllä toiseen suuntaan sen kilsan =)
<tsaknorris> no koska mä asun täällä. ei tarvii edes lähteä ulkomaille kun oon kokoajan :)
<torde> se on kyllä melkonen mesta :)
<tsaknorris> å
<gildean> koko espoo on aika vitun ruma paikka :D
<torde> ite käyn siellä lähinnä jos joutuu meneen turkuun junalla
<gildean> ei millään pahalla
<tsaknorris> hahaha
<torde> espoohan on ihan kiva, poislukien espoon keskus :)
<tsaknorris> *repeilee*
<torde> ainakin se pieksee helsingin
<gildean> mä käyn joka arkipäivä siellä sentään töissä
<gildean> torde: no ei kyl voi verratakkaan
<gildean> mä ajelen joka arkipäivä tästä kantahelsingistä olariin, ja kyl se joka kerta vie aina palasen sielusta
<torde> =D
<torde> tuu lepuskiin
<torde> täällä on ruoho vihreetä ja elämä hymyilee
<tsaknorris> eihän täällä ole yhtään nee....kerran kokeiltiin leikkii sellasta että ku autolla mennään centin läpi että jos 100m välein ei tule vastaan ketään, niin sitte lähtee yks "laiffi". olis riittäny kyllä bonustehtäviin asti laiffit.
<gildean> firman toimisto on olarissa ni ei auta poiketa reitiltä
<torde> gildean: ei mut muutat pois sieltä itäsuomesta
<tsaknorris> mut nyt kun kerta mulla toimii kaikki
<tsaknorris> niin mähän voin alkaa kattoo vaikka leffaa, eli soon morot
<torde> =P
<torde> hyvä lefat
<gildean> torde: nääh, tää on ollu ihan hyvä sijotus jo, kyl tääl viel pärjää hetken
<torde> :)
<re-G> tsaknorris: huonosti näyttää firefoxin x11forward toimivan
<re-G> muut softat pelaa hiehosti
<gildean> ja tykkään näistä vanhoista taloista, ei kuulu naapurista meteli ja voi itekki popittaa huolella
<tsaknorris> re-G: nonnii *antaa silti yhen foliohatun myös re-G:lle*
<gildean> re-G: eiks surffausliikenne ois kuitenki helpompi tunneloida?
<torde> miksköhän sää haluat muuten tosiaan videoa vetää kuvana verkon yli
<gildean> tai vaikka käyttää tor browseria jos ei haluu paljastaa liikenteen lähdettä?
<re-G> gildean: joo en ollu tosiaa itse tuota käyttämässä :)
<tsaknorris> torde:  ai mää?
<torde> ni
<tsaknorris> torde:  jaa-a en ees tiedä koska varmaan näkisin bookmarkit toistakin kautta :D
<torde> =D
<torde> =DD
<tsaknorris> lol
<tsaknorris> no mutta tulihan vilkastua ÄXÄN eli EXÄN salaiseen maailmaa
<tsaknorris> exiä näyttä olevan monta :D
<tsaknorris> ei kannata noitten exien kaappi.sh mennä availee. ties mitä sieltä löytyy
<gildean> harmi ettei oo mitään vapaata vastinetta rdp:lle, joka toimis vastaavalla periaatteella ja yhtä hyvin
<gildean> vnc ei siis vastaa
<tsaknorris> ainiin se leffa..nonni moro
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Voikko
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/sUmO15 -> Viikko 40 - Voikko | Viikon VALO
<lemonade> hmm, nyt kun kernel.org on huollossa, niin mistäs pääsee katsomaan vastaavaa sisältöä kuin bugzilla.kernel.org:ssa oli?
<lemonade> eli missä nuo nykyään seuraavat bugejansa?
<aapo> Webvideon asennus takkuuaa. Osaisiko joku kertoa mikä ongelmana. http://aku506.arkku.net/webvi
<tale> aapo: Kysyitkö tuota samaa eilen? Silloin neuvottiin asentamaan python2.7-dev.
<Kurko> aapo: asenna python-dev
<aapo> Kysyin joo. Asensin python2.7-dev:in muttei auttanut
<aapo> Kokeilen nyt vielä tolla toisella pythonilla.
<Kurko> oikeestaan voisit asentaa python-all-dev paketin :)
<Kurko> ja autto se python2.7-dev asennus sen verran että se käännös meni vähän pitemmälle..
<orava> mistäköhän xubuntusta löytää autostartti tiedoston/ohjelman johon voi lisätä itse käynnistyviä ohjelmia. xfce4-autostart-editor:ia ei ole enkä asetuksista löydä mitään
<orava> löytyi vihdoinkin!
<aapo> Tuon python-all-dev:in jälkeen asennus ei suoraan anna virhettä, mutta ohjelma ei silti käynnisty. http://aku506.arkku.net/webvi
<aapo> Voin tarvittaessa asentaa uudelleen ja näyttää mitä se kertoo asentaessa, jos se auttaa...
<ninnnu> sudo apt-get install python-libxslt1
<aapo> Toimii vihdoinkin. Kiitoksia kaikille!
<Echramath> Hyvä että se käytti meitä helpparina. :)
<awallin_> kokemuksia UbuntuOne:sta vs. Dropbox?  24 tunnissa olen saanut vain 700Mb syncattua Oneen... :(
<Olotila> mulla on nyt koko 150GB levy käytössä 11.04 versiolle
<Olotila> miten olis paras asentaa 10.04LTS tähän rinnalle?
<Olotila> raidikortti ei pelaa tässä versiossa, ainakaan ajurit ei mene suorilla
<Iltsu> onks joku käyttäny maximaa? Miten siinä saa et se näyttää välivaiheet eikä pelkkää lopputulost?
<Olotila> Voinko muuttaa / osioin kokoa, kun ubuntu on päällä?
<Olotila> tai miten muutan sitä?
<Kurko> Olotila: muistaakseni järjestelmän osiota ei pystynyt muokkaamaan ubuntu päällä ollessa (voin toki olla väärässä?). mutta ubuntun livelevyltä pystyt ainakin käyttämään GParted:ia
<Olotila> joo
<Olotila> miten kantsii asentaa toinen ubuntu rinnalle?
<Olotila> meniskö samalla bootilla, kun pienentää osiota?
<Olotila> miten osiot kantsii laittaa?
<Olotila> home sais olla sama
<Olotila> tässä on jo win7 pro ja 10.04
<Iltsu> mä en käsitä mitä järkee on asentaa kaks eri ubuntun versioo rinnan
<Olotila> raidikortin ajurit ei toimi uusimmassa
<Olotila> toimii jo winukassa
<Olotila> voin vaikka käyttää LTS versiota ja nakata tämän installin virtuaalikoneeseen
<Kurko> kyllä toinenkin ubuntu varmaan aika kiltisti asentuu siihen mutta en tiedä miten ohjelmat tykkää yhteisestä home kansiosta
<Olotila> joo se voi olla
<Kurko> mielummin asentasin 10.04 siihen nykysen päälle tai yrittäsin saada raid kortin ajurit toimiin siinä nykysessä
<Olotila> mieluiten toki laittasin raidin tähän toimimaan
<Olotila> mutta ei paukut riitä
<Kurko> onko ne suljetut vai vapaat ajurit?
<Iltsu> sitä mäki, et heivaa sen toisen niist ubuntuist johonki ja asentaa vaan toimvian
<Olotila> ei lupaavalta vaikuta, sanoo näin:
<Olotila> perkele oota
<Olotila> aliprosessi uusi pre-installation-komentosarja palautti virhetilakoodin 1
<Olotila> Käsittelyssä tapahtui liian monta virhettä:
<Olotila> "liian monta virhettä" :D
<Olotila> aika lannistavaa
<Olotila> taitaa olla suljetut
<Kurko> yksikin voi olla "liian monta" :)
<Iltsu> lokalisointi<3
<Kurko> mielestäni error viestejä ei pitäsi koskaan kääntää
<Olotila> tjoo, siitä tuli mieleen että miten saa helpoiten kielen vaihdettua tässä?
<Olotila> jaa olipa vaikea
<Olotila> hain "language"
<Olotila> pitäis bootin jälkeen vaihtua
<Iltsu> joo ei
<Kurko> jos ne suljetut on niin sitten saattaa ainot vaihtoehto olla 10.04 asentaminen..
<Olotila> nakkais tämän virtuaalikoneeseen
<Olotila> tekis vain imagen tästä
<Olotila> tuntuu vain vähän pöljältä :)
<Kurko> kyllähän sekin onnistuu mutta vähän virittelemistä siinä on.. että onko se sitten sen arvosta
<juhiskakarana> Moikka
<juhiskakarana> onko ketään paikalla?
<juhiskakarana> Tarttis vähän jeesiä
<Echramath> Aina täällä joku on...
<18VAABYHX> nii-i
<18VAABYHX> kokeilin asentaa uuteen rautaan ubuntun 9.04, 11.04 ja 11.10beta, mutta mikään ei asentunut, vaan näyttö jämähti aina lopuksi :D
<18VAABYHX> debian 6 ja centos 6 asentuivat ongelmitta, joten olen nyt opetellut centoksen käyttöä... ihan mukavaa saada kyllä vähän vaihtelua :)
<juhiskakarana> kuinka helposti tuo usb:lta asentaminen onnistuu?
<juhiskakarana> vedin 11.04
<juhiskakarana> Universal USB Installer
<juhiskakarana> tolla
<juhiskakarana> ohjelmalla tikulle
<juhiskakarana> riittääkö?
<18VAABYHX> riittää
<juhiskakarana> tarvitseeko jotain muuta?
<juhiskakarana> Kiitän tästä!
<juhiskakarana> eikun asentamaan!
<18VAABYHX> siis sillä oletuksella, että osaat valita sen boottaamaan usbilta :)
<orava> ctrl+alt+F1 pääsee virtuaaliterminaaliin mutta onko tuohon jotain komentoa että ei tartte näppäinyhdistelmää painaa?
<Echramath> En ole ikinä kuullut.
<hiskiboy> Joo se on Go Launcher eikä luncher ;-)
<hiskiboy> Oho väärään kanavaan tuli toi viesti
<Olotila> Ei muuttunu kieli
<Olotila> voi pinppi
<Olotila> tsadaa, vaihtu kieli
<Olotila> piti vain sekottaa vähän järjestystä siinä listassa
<Olotila> joku homma sentäs onnistuu
<Olotila> niin toimiiko UUI linukalla?
<Olotila> olen käyttäny sitä winukalla
<Olotila> ja tikku on jo YUMIlla tehty
<Olotila> pendrive linux
<|PuLi|> mikä tos foorumissa on ku takkuilee ja ei toimi?
<Olotila> miten tuon tehtäväpalkin saa pysymään näkyvillä ?
<Olotila> 11.04
<Olotila> Launcher
<Olotila> menee aina piiloon
<czr_> ehka se on ujo
<orava> pystyykös gnome 3:ssa jo laittamaan lennosta eri taustakuvat eri monitoreille niinkuin KDE:ssa?
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-24
<valta> onko kellään tietoa miksi ubuntun sovellusvalikko kaatuu aina aukaistessa?
<valta> vai onko vain mulla se ongelma toki se jää siitä huolimatta toimimaan mutta aika häiritsevä toi valitus
<elias_a_> Versio? Käytetty työpöytä?
<elias_a_> 32- vai 64-bit?
<valta> uusin ubuntu ja gnome classic
<valta> tais olla 32
<elias_a_> valta: En osaa sanoa kun on Unity käytössä.
<valta> ok :/
<valta> ite en unityä tykkää käyttää :) sen verran ärsyttävä
<valta> toki pakottamalla siihenkin tottus
<anger> Kun kirjoittaa sanan valta perään valta, se näyttää valtavalta.
<anger> Ei mulla muuta, jatkakaa!
<crizis> http://www.foopics.com/showfull/56dc3bb831ee40a75eb38153f7a59c18 unity+docky=win
<crizis> :)
<Sysi> unityn dock on kuitenki kätevämpi ku gnome-shellin, rampa globalmenu on ikävä
<shanttu> pitäisi saada second life toimimaan. ensinnäkin tuli i686-paketti, aukeaa mutta ihan tuskaista on siellä elo. Kortti ati radeonhd 3470. LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo antaa http://pastebin.com/Epg6Gv5n
<shanttu> voiko tuolle tehdä jotain? Proprietary-ajurit eivät tule kyseeseen
<shanttu> ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<ninnnu> second life on ok mutt proprietary-ajurit ei?
<anacron> onks ubuntun 64bittinen vieläkään "käyttökelvollinen"
<anacron> näin asian vierestä
<Sysi> eikö se oo ollu suunnilleen viis vuotta, flashin kans oli ehkä kolme vuotta sitte jotai säätöä
<anacron> nii no oon ymmärtäny et jos käyttää firefoxia ja tekstieditoria ni se on ollu aina ihan ok, mut sit ku on pitäny tehdä jonkun ohjeen mukaan tai halunnu jotain uutta ajuria toimimaan ni hommasta ei oo tullu mitään
<shanttu> proprietary-ajurien vastustamisen perusta ei ole ideologinen. ei vaan toimi
<Sysi> ei mulla kyllä nvidian ajurienkaa kans ongelmia ollu
<anacron> no nvidia nyt on aina toiminut hyvin linuxin kanssa
<anacron> toisin kuin ati
<anger> Varmaan atin syytä toi että chromella google maps ei saa käytettyä opengl-versiota?
<anger> Mun mielestä aiemmin toi vielä toimi
<anger> Ja nvidiakoneella edelleenkin
<crizis> firefoxissa toimii, chromessa ei
<crizis> mitähän se häröilee
<crizis> atilla, siis
<anger> Totta, niinpä toimiikin
<crizis> kai se toimis mutta chrome haluu olla niin tekoälykäs haistelemalla.. jotain asetuksia
<Sysi> oisko mielipiteitä wysiwyg-html-editoreista,? seamonkey, kompozer ja bluefish ilmeisesti kolmen kova kärki
<tale> Bluefish ainakin on kelpo. http://viikonvalo.fi/Bluefish . Tiedä sitten onko se kovin wysiwyg.
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/M9OTIW -> 2x25 Bluefish - Viikon VALO #77 | Viikon VALO
<tale> Kompozeria ei käsittääkseni ole kehitetty muutamaan vuoteen enää.
<crizis> wysiwyg on vähän kuollu juttu
<crizis> :)
<Iltsu> seamonkeyn ja nvu:n kehitys on muistaakseni kans loppunu?
<Iltsu> aika ysärii kyllä wysiwyg
<Sysi> vois ehkä ehottaa enolle jotai cms:ää, mullahan ois hostikin periaatteessa
<crizis> inline-wysiwyg on nykyaikaa ;-)
<crizis> pitäny jo hetken aikaa tehdä kunnon wysiwyg-cms mut eipä oo jaksanu
<crizis> http://www.warsow.net/~th/wys/demo.html tommoseen prototyyppiin asti päästiin työkaverin kans mut sit lopahti into ja aika :P
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/WhXZBK -> WYSIWYG
<tale> Sysi: Wysiwyg editori HTML:llä olisi Bluegriffon. http://bluegriffon.org/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/DMpSIH -> BlueGriffon, The next-generation Web Editor based on the rendering      engine of Firefox
<Sysi> tuohan ois eläväisen oloinen
<huza> hey
<huza> i heard finland accepted a pass to direct democracy with participation of citizens in legislation , enabling them to submit laws.
<huza> open government kind of thing.
<huza> every idea that gets 50,000 supporters automatically qualifies for voting at the parliament or something like that?
<huza> thats pretty awesome, i think every country should have that
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-25
<kirvesAxe> hnngh, tuo qtscrobbler näyttää olevan haastava ellei mahdoton pala saada asennettua Lucidiin...
<kirvesAxe> hnngh, tuo qtscrobbler näyttää olevan haastava ellei mahdoton pala saada asennettua Lucidiin... quantaliin menevä .deb on riippuvainen kirjastoversioista joita lucidin repoista ei oo (ainakaan vielä) saatavilla ja tuo tarballin kääntö tuntuu vaan keksivän virheilmoa toisensa perään.
<crizis> :-=
<crizis> preciseen kuitenki varmaan
<kirvesAxe> ...kyl se on vasta quantaliin tulossa oleva paketti, jonka itte viime viikolla linkitit :)
<kirvesAxe> does not exist in precise
<crizis> nii mut et varmaan lucidissa kuitenkaan koita saada toimimaan :P (10.04)
<kirvesAxe> kyllä
<crizis> O_o
<jjo> kirvesAxe: mitäs jos otat quantalin paketin sorsat, vaihdata kirjastoversiot pienemmiksi ja koitat kääntää sen
<jjo> ne versiotriippuvuudet eivät ole läheskään aina täsmälleen oikein
<crizis> kyllä se käänty precisessä ihan one-liner koodimuutoksella (sieltä puuttuu yks headeri)
<jjo> muutenkin on kyl helpompi lähteä debianisoiduista sorsista kuin tarripallosta
<kirvesAxe> jos osaa ja tietää niin varmaan joo :)
<jjo> kirvesAxe: jos sulla on build-essential (tai dpkg-dev) asennettuna, niin...
<kirvesAxe> jjo, on molemmat
<kirvesAxe> millähän mä tuosta .debistä ne sorsat kaivan...
<jjo> hae ja pura debianisoidut sorsat (apt-get source tai sit haku käsin ja dpkg-source -x ) siirry hakemistoon, tarkista riippuvuudet (dpkg-checkbuilddeps) ja käännä (dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot)
<kirvesAxe> ja
<jjo> debistä ei saa sorsia, ne joutuu noutamaan erikseen
<jjo> käytännössä tarvitaan ykssi .dsc -file ja yksi tai useampia tar.gz -filuja
<jjo> noissa tarreissa on upstream-sorsat ja patchit
<kirvesAxe> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/qtscrob tuoltahan nekin onneksi saa
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/y2jAWt -> Ubuntu -- Details of package qtscrob in quantal
<jjo> jos sorsat on haettu repoista, niin sit riippuvuudetkin on helppo asentaa, mut ei se paha ole niitä tarkistaa ja asentaa käsinkään
<kirvesAxe> jjo, hmmniin, kannattaisiko mun siis kytkeä tähän lucidiin quantalin repo käyttöön?
<jjo> en lähtis kyl siihen
<tale> kirvesAxe: Miksi ylipäätään vielä Lucid? Miksei Precice?
<jjo> yrittäisin pitää ulkopuolisen minimissään
<kirvesAxe> tale, koska sellainen tässä koneessa nyt on!
<tale> Järjestelmä ennen minua asennettu myös jälkeheni jää. Niinhän se menee.
<kirvesAxe> ja kun tiedän kuinka luotettava ubuntujen versiopäivitysmekanismi on, en oo koskemassa siihen ennen kuin mulla on eri raudalla toimiva kone rinnalla.
<Sysi_> kunhan livecd toimii niin eihäm sitä tarvi ku datan talteen
<kirvesAxe> Sysi, netbookissa sellaisen toimivuus on surkea ;)
<crizis> ärsyttää ihan suunnattomasti kun melkein joka softassa cancel käänöns on Peru :P
<crizis> peru on valtio eteläamerikassa, peruuta on taas cancel suomeks :P
<anacron> crizis: heh :D
<anacron> kumoa olis toinen vaihtoehto
<crizis> ei, se on undo
<crizis> :D
<anacron> no riippuu vähän tilanteesta
<anacron> mut on kyllä ihan totta että noilla on vähän eri funktiot
<elias_a_> crizis: Ei kauhean hyvin mene sulla jos cancel on mielestäsi suomeksi peruuta.
<elias_a_> crizis: Tervetuloa mukaan lokalisoimaan FLOSS-softia... kyllä me sinut koulutetaan :D
<crizis> http://translate.google.com/#fi/en/peruuta
<elias_a_> crizis: Oletkos kuullut homonymiasta koskaan?
<crizis> vaan kun 'peru'- sanaa ei suomen kielessä ole. se on edelleen valtio :P
<elias_a_> crizis: Toki on. Se on verbin "perua" käskymuoto.
<elias_a_> Eikä mitään hymiötä tähän.
<crizis> ja se ei silti ole cancel
<crizis> <vakava naama>
<elias_a_> crizis: Vilkaisepa huviksesi ihan suomen kielen sanakirjasta käsitteiden peruuttaa ja perua ero.
<crizis> peruuttaa != peruuta
<elias_a_> Esim. oikeustointa ei peruuteta vaan se perutaan.
<mjr> apropos http://mjr.iki.fi/humor/peruutus.png
<elias_a_> Tietysti jos kielenkäytön rajat ovat googlen translatorin rajat niin ei voi sitten mitään...
<elias_a_> crizis: Mikä näistä merkityksistä on mielestäsi sama kuin "peruuttaa": http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/cancel
<elias_a_> crizis: Kannattaa myös vilkaista tosiaan näitä käsitteitä myös sanakirjoista: http://suomisanakirja.fi/peruuttaa
<crizis> cancel = peruuta, piste
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/j6KEKS -> peruuttaa - Sivistyssanakirja, synonyymit - Suomi Sanakirja
<elias_a_> crizis: Onneksi kaltaisesti kielipuolitampiot eivät tee lokalisointeja :P
<crizis> ja erityisen typeräks peru/peruuta tekee se että se on aivan satunnaisesti toinen softasta riippuen
<crizis> ainakin mun kääntämässä softassa olis käsitteet joka paikassa samat
<elias_a_> crizis: Siitä vain töihin sitten!
<crizis> en tee ilmasta kommunistityötä :P
<elias_a_> crizis: No voisitko sitten painua jonnekin muualle?
<elias_a_> Tällä kanavalla keskustellaan Ubuntu-nimisen "kommunistityöllä" tehdyn käyttöjärjestelmän käytöstä.
<crizis> loukkasinko oss-hippiä, painu itse vain
<elias_a_> crizis: Et loukannut. Kehotan vain sinua poistumaan, argumentoimaan kunnolla tai mieluimmin pitämään suusi kiinni.
<crizis> sanoin, perustelin, ja sinä rupesit avautumaan, paskantärkeilijä. korjata saa toki mutta lue nyt ihan itse noi omat tekstis ja mieti kenen tarvis pitää suu kiinni
<Sysi> nytkö täällä sotketaan lontoonkielisiä lyhenteitä tektin sekaan, eikä edes kunnolla kirjoitettuna
<Sysi> ubuntu-kanavilla ei muuten hyväksytä kiroilua
<elias_a_> crizis: Et edelleenkään ole vastannut kritiikkiini siitä miten sotket käsitteitä.
<mjr> crizis, ollaanpas kunnolla
<elias_a_> crizis: Oletko tämä jannu? http://www.linkedin.com/pub/alexander-sundstr%C3%B6m/17/b17/a66
<crizis> en
<elias_a_> crizis: Onko äidinkielesi kuitenkin suomi?
<crizis> on
<Sysi> tämä keskustelu ei kyllä oo liittyny ubuntuun yhtää mitenkää pitkään aikaan
<crizis> cancel on peruuta windowsissa, os x:ssä, mutta satunnaisesti jompaa kumpaa gnome/kde- softien käännöksissä ja se on typerää, ja se on edelleen perustelu
<elias_a_> crizis: Turha tästä on varmaan sen enempää länkyttää, mutta käskymuodon "peru" käytölle on kyllä ihan hyvät perusteet. Asiasta käytiin kommunistihippilokalisoijien parissa aika pitkä keskustelu vuosia sitten.
<elias_a_> Sysi: Olen jotenkin olettanut, että Ubuntusta ja sen repojen softista puhutaan...
<elias_a_> crizis: Tervetuloa kanavalle #lokalisointi keskustelemaan asiasta.
<elias_a_> Menee palaute oikeaan osoitteeseen.
<Sysi> en oo ihan varma miten loco-kanavat menee mutta tukikanavilla periaatteessa ei sais kysyä muita ku suoraan ubuntun käyttöön liittyviä kysymyksiä
<Sysi> en tiiä onko "(suoraan) käyttöön liittyvä" jotenki tulkinnallinen
<elias_a_> No, joka tapauksessa vahvasti asiaan liittymätöntä ja keskustelun sävy meni ikäväksi.
<elias_a_> crizis: Pyydän anteeksi kärkevää sävyä.
<crizis> "Ei kauhean hyvin mene sulla... kaltaisesti kielipuolitampiot ...  voisitko sitten painua jonnekin muualle"
<crizis> ihan normaalia intternettiä, ei mitään
<crizis> mutta kunhan nyt pointtaan etten mielestäni sanonu ennen noita mitään niin provosoivaa että tarvis mennä henkilökohtasiin solvauksiin
<ninnnu> Suomennokset eivät ole tarkkoja tai sopivia. News at 11. Katso myös: "Taulutietokone"
<ninnnu> Kiitosmoi
<elias_a_> crizis: Minulla on hyvin lyhyt pinna kehnon argumentoinnin kanssa. Kurkkaapa nyt vielä, montako kertaa kysyin sinulta käsitteiden merkityksiin liittyviä asioita ennen tuota kommenttiani...
<crizis> käsitteet nyt ei sinällään siihen liity koska pointti oli että noita viljellään molempia softasta ja dialogista riippuen ja edelleen mun mielipide on että toimintojen käännösten pitäis olla yhtenäiset
<ninnnu> crizis: Yhtenäisyyttä on hankala saavuttaa kun softia kääntää N eri yhteisöä ja puljua joilla ei välttämättä ole mitään tekemistä keskenään
<elias_a_> crizis: Saat toki olla sitä mieltä, mutta kyllä sen mielipiteen pitää kestää kritiikkiäkin.
<ninnnu> Jos suomalaisten FOSS-ohjelmien sanojen käyttö häiritsee, #lokalisointi varmaan auttaa
<ninnnu> Mut jos jotain satunnaista InstallShield-asnnuskäkkyrää mietit niin paree vain elää asian kanssa
<ninnnu> Tää on kuitenkin väärä kanava arpoa asiaa
<elias_a_> Omasta mielestäni on 1) hyvä, että edes osa FLOSS-lokalisoijista (iso osa) pyrkii hyvään laatuun ja 2) on tältä kannalta melko yhdentekevää, mikä poropietarisoftafirmojen Transifexin käännösmuistista arvottu käännös on.
<elias_a_> Ja kyllä, mielestäni "peru" on erittäin hyvä käännös sanalle "cancel".
<crizis> on tai ei, ihan käyttäjän näkökulmasta mielipiteeni on että tämä http://www.foopics.com/showfull/175f5b019e4dce6cdb87782fa49bfa08 näyttää typerältä kun käytetään satunnaisesti molempia
<elias_a_> crizis: Sama softa kyseessä?
<crizis> eip
<crizis> itse gnomen dialogit sitten taas käyttää ihan vain Sulje
<elias_a_> crizis: Minkä softan dialogi tuo on missä on "peruuta"?
<crizis> libreoffice
<elias_a_> Hyvä. Otetaanpa puheeksi.
<elias_a_> crizis: Sulje-komennon takana on usein alkuperäisenä käsitteenä Close.
<elias_a_> Se ei ole kuitenkaan toimintona sama kuin Cancel.
<crizis> sulkemisen odottais sulkevan ikkunan, peruutuksen odottais olevan tallentamatta asetusmuutoksia mitä ikkunassa tehty
<elias_a_> crizis: Onko tuohon jotain poikkeuksia joissain ohjelmissa?
<crizis> ei kai, gnomen softat ainakin keskimäärin seuraa aika hyvin tota logiikkaa että asetukset tallennetaan suoraan ja ikkunassa on Sulje
<crizis> sit on näitä ihmeellisyyksiä tyyliin xchat joka tallentaa asetukset suoraan ja asetusikkunassa on peru ja ok :P
<elias_a> crizis: Se LibreOfficen käännös selittyy sillä, että huorataan windowsin käännösten kanssa.
<crizis> korjaus, näköjään _jotkut_ asetukset xchatissa tallentuu heti ja peru ei niitä kumoa, jotkut vaatii ok:n painamisen. samassa dialogissa
<elias_a> crizis: Näin muistelivat tyypit #lokalisointi -kanavalla.
<elias_a> crizis: Tuo xchatin ongelmahan on kyllä myös alkukielisessä versiossa.
<crizis> on on. ei nyt käännöksiin liittynyt, mutta tulee aina eteen näitä ihmeellisyyksiä..
<tale> Unohduin lukemaan päivän kiehtovaa keskustelua, kun piti kysyä: USB-tikulta buuttaavan Ubuntun asentimen tartten, oliko usb-creator se käyttökelpoisin tapa tehdä semmoinen?
<jjo> unetbootin toimii myös
<crizis> download-sivulla oli step-by-step ohjeet screenshottien kera
<tale> crizis: Onko se sivu joku muu kuin tämä: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/HnjtUs -> Installation/FromUSBStick - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<crizis> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/wJYVHI -> Create a USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu
<crizis> tai linux http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/uwROlE -> Create a USB stick on Ubuntu | Ubuntu
<Mkaysi>  /b 32
<Mkaysi> Hups, anteeksi
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-26
<wave> mitenkähän pakotan ubuntun tekemään diskcheckin?
<wave> dumpe2fs näyttää Last checked:             Tue Jun 19 12:07:09 2012
<wave> ja tuo taitaa olla asennuspäivä
<n1ko> touch /forcefsck
<wave> vähän ruvennut takkuilemaan sammutus
<tale> wave: Sammuta komennolla shutdown -F -r now
<tale> wave: Komennolla tune2fs -l /dev/sda näet asetuksia, joiden perusteella päätetään koska seuraavan kerran tehdään tiedostojärjestelmän tarkistus.
<tale> wave: Vai tarkoitatko tosiaan fyysisen levypinnan tarkistusta?
<wave> eikun ihan tuota diskchekkiä vain
<wave> tämä on tosiaan siis virtuaalikone jossa ajan ubuntua
<wave> mutta eikait sillä pitäisi olla merkitystyä?
<tale> wave: Mun mielestä diskcheck tarkistaa levypinnan, eli toimiiko se levy. Tiedostojärjestelmän tarkistus on eri asia.
<tale> wave: En vieläkään ole varma kumpaa haluat.
<tale> wave: Virtuaalikoneessa ei diskcheckiä kannata ajaa, aja se siinä isäntäkoneessa.
<n1ko> ömm
<n1ko> virtuaalikoneella on oma fs joka voi olla hajalla ja sillon on ihan turhaa ajella isäntäkoneessa mitään
<n1ko> ja tuon fsck juurikin fiksaa
<n1ko> ja tosiaan diskcheck on eri asia, mutta oletettavasti tässä nyt haettiin virtuaalikoneen ongelmiin ratkaisua
<wave> tale: aah, okei, siis tiedostojärjestelmästä oli kyse
<wave> anteeksi jos sekoitin
<wave> eli parempi että en aja virtuaalikoneessa mitään?
<tale> wave: Tiedostojärjestelmän tarkistusta jos haluat, se pitää ajaa siinä virtuaalikoneessa. Eli sammutat sen tolla antamallani komennolla. Sitten se tekee seuraavasssa bootissa tiedostojärjestelmien tarkistukset.
<wave> okei, kiitos
<Ya_Yagi> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/mbb/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/aEtfC4 -> Mobile Broadband Booster — Ubuntu Apps Directory
<ninnnu> eh
<Mirv> eiks niitä appseja just tartteta joka ekosysteemiin vai mites se meni...
<teprrr> mitäs tuo boostaa siis? :p
<teprrr> mjaaa, "Ohjelman toiminta perustuu siihen että se lähettää tcp sykäyksiä tietyin väliajoin lähimpänä olevalle nimipalvelimelle jolloin yhteys pysyy jatkuvasti aktiivisena. "
<teprrr> hiukan harhaanjohtavasti nimetty softa :)
<Mkaysi> Toimisi varmaankin hyvin minun käytössäni. Lähin nimipalvelin on 127.0.0.1.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-27
<Ya_Yagi> http://linuxmint-fi.info/linux-lotto/
<Ya_Yagi> tuolta niille jotka ei välttämättäkään tahdo miettiä tulevia lotto numeroita itse :)
<n1ko> http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/beta-late-than-never-3/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/zSLXjc -> Beta Late Than Never | Valve
<ninnnu> Kai tohon vois ilmota, vaikka L4D2 ei niinkään oo se peli mitä tulee eniten väännettyä.
<gildean> en oo ees tota kakkosta kokeillu, mut kerta se on ensimmäinenki
<n1ko> ei paljoo ykkösestä eroa
<gildean> niin vähän oletinkin
<anger> Toimiikohan omalla koneella mitkään nykypelit...
<anger> Hienoa sinänsä että poislukien pelikäyttö koneet eivät käytännössä enää juuri vanhene
<anger> Kunhan on nopea nettiyhteys ja vähän ehkä kiintolevyä ja näyttöä päivittelee suuremmiksi
<Sysi> kyllä webbikäyttöki on raskaampaa ja raskaampaa, mutta ei ihan niin eksessiivisesti
<anger> On joo, mutta kun painopiste on tänä päivänä niin tableteissa ja kännyissä
<anger> Mietin just että onkohan porukoillakin kone luokkaa 10v vanha...
<anger> Tunkkasin just viikonloppuna siihen 12.04:n päivityksen kuntoon, ja eipä se nyt mitenkään hidas ollut edelleenkään
<Ya_Yagi> omanikin jotain 10-v vanha ja kyllä tää mun nettiseikkailut hoitaa
<anger> Tai toki jos jotain pro kuvankäsittelyä tai pelejä pelaisi, niin loppuisi teho alta aikayksikön
<anger> Levytila oli kanssa aika rajattu
<Ya_Yagi> jos noita harrastasin ni olisin melkosen varmasti hankkinut winslowsin
<gildean> 10v vanhalla koneella ei kyllä pyöri hirveesti mikään
<gildean> eli eipä liiotella
<gildean> ekat c2d:t tuli vasta 2006
<anger> Ya_Yagi: joo, toimiihan photari ja moni peli winellä, mutta jos niitä oikeasti paljon käyttää niin miksei sitten ajaisi natiivina
<Ya_Yagi> en photarista niin kovasti pidä, ehkä koska en tarvii sitä ja pärjään gimpillä jos tarviin moista ohjelmaa
<anger> No, onpa sille myös syynsä miksi maksullinen photari on se huomattavasti suositumpi valinta noin yleisesti :)
<Ya_Yagi> tonniko tuo koko versio maksaa nykyään
<gildean> riippunee versiosta
<gildean> aika monet on ostanu sen adoben pilvihässäkän jossa saa aina uusimmat versiot käyttöön
<gildean> mitä tosta oon kuullu #toisaalla
<Ya_Yagi> http://www.adobe.com/fi/products/creativecloud.html
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/so9c2v -> Adobe Creative Cloud | Adobe.com
<Ya_Yagi> tää vai ?
<crizis^> gasp, 60e/kk ja vuoden soppari
<Ya_Yagi> 708,36 €/v saahan tohon tosin aika paljon ohjelmia
<crizis^> ilman vuoden sopparia 88,55e... just joo :-)
<Sysi> vrt. että ostasit sen tonnin photoshopin yhden version
<Ya_Yagi> engallinenkielisenä ton 59,03 ja multilanguagena 61,49, on siinä muutamalle tidostolle tullu hintaa kohtuullisesti :D
<crizis^> pelkkä photoshop 34,43e/kk
<crizis^> 22,13e/kk 1v sopparilla
<crizis^> noh, gimp ftw ku mitään osaa piirtää
<anger> Paljonkos se olikaan se photarin piraattilahti edition... :>
<Ya_Yagi> vähän alle 0 €
<anger> Alle 0€?!?
<anger> Eli sen hankkimisesta saa rahaa? :)
<Mkaysi> Tai se maksaa enemmän kuin 0,05€
<crizis^> gimp ftw, ei tarvi miettiä winejä eikä lisenssejä ;)
<anger> Joo, ei gimppikään huono ole
 * Mkaysi ei osaa käyttää kumpaakaan
<anger> Mut pitää tosiaan photariakin kuitenkin kehua sen verran, että se vähä mitä on tullut testattua liimaksilla niin ihan ilman säätöjä toimii
<tale> Mkaysi: Tuxpaint sitten ftw.
<Mkaysi> :D
<hatiac> Sattuuko täällä kenelläkään olemaan kokemusta Subsonicista?
<hatiac> Tai lähinnä asiani koskee uppikaistan rajoittamista. Käytännössä pitäisi siis saada Javan upload rajoitettua, jotta ssh-yhteys ei lagaisi biisiä ladatessa.
<jjo> hatiac: eikös ton ongelman voi ratkaista alemmallakin tasolla?
<jjo> esim. wondershaper lienee aika helppo ratkaisu
<hatiac> jjo: Eikös Wondershaperilla rajoitetta kaikki liikenne verkkokortilla?
<n1ko> rajoiteta on ehkä väärä sana, priorisoidaan
<n1ko> ja interfacekohtasia joo, tosin verkkokorttikin on vähän väärä termi
<n1ko> ja tuolla tasolla se on fiksua tehdä ettei se rajoitu vaan yhteen softaan
<n1ko> vaan kattaa samalla kivasti sun waret ja muut
<hatiac> Joo, pahoittelut huonoista termeistä.
<hatiac> Mutta ongelmaksihan tässä muodostuu se, että palvelimessa on vain yksi verkkokortti, jonka kautta kaikki liikenne kulkee. Kokeilin nimittäin tuolla Wondershaperilla homman hoitaa, mutta java tukkii tällöin myös.
<n1ko> ei se yksi verkkokortti ole ongelma
<n1ko> luultavasti teit jotain virheitä konfiguroidessa
<hatiac> Kokeilin siis vain yksinkertaisesti "sudo wondershaper eth0 down up"
<jjo> hatiac: niin siis sitä priorisointia pystyy tekemään sen yhden interfacen sisällä pakettityyppikohtaisesti
<n1ko> hatiac: kantsii tutustua siihen miten sitä käytetään :)
<hatiac> Hmm, täytyy joo syventyä.
<n1ko> onkos linuxilla muuten mitään softakohtasta limitteriä varsinaisesti?
<n1ko> en oo koskaan törmännyt, teknisesti pitäs olla mahdollista
<hatiac> n1ko: Itse törmäsin googlen kautta trickleen.
<crizis^> n1ko, http://tuxradar.com/content/control-your-bandwidth-trickle
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/HOk5uq -> Control your bandwidth with Trickle | TuxRadar Linux
<crizis^> trickle joo
<hatiac> Tuolla yritin (ja varmaan vain evotin), mutta en saanut javaa kuriin.
<n1ko> tarvii koittaa pistää korvan taakse jos joskus kaipaa
<n1ko> mutta oikeasti tuo on fiksumpaa tehdä alemmalla tasolla kuten jjo:kin tuumas
<hatiac> Juu.
<n1ko> ja itse tekisin vielä seuraavassa laitteessa enkä paikallisesti
<crizis^> sekin onnistuu vaan jos on kalliit vehkeet ja yleensäkin pääsy niihin :9
<crizis^> jos nyt idea on vaan helpottaa oman desktopin kipua kaistan kanssa niin trickle on ihan hyvä
<n1ko> ei tarvii olla, ilmaisia open source tuotteita on
<jjo> mä en varmaan edes jaksaisi konffia mitään ohjelmakohtaisesti
<jjo> ssh:lle vaan lisää prioriteettia, niin ei ole oikeastaan väliä vaikka joku random softa päättäisikin villiintyä
<n1ko> just nii
<n1ko> ja tuosta päästään tosiaan viel siihen,ettei jaksaisi konffia ees konekohtasesti :)
<crizis^> lisää putkea vaan jos putki loppuu ;)
<crizis^> pitäiskin jaksaa käydä upgradeemassa 110Mbit > 200Mbit jossain kohtaa...
<Echramath> Onkos mitään wlantukiasemareititintä, johon voisi kirjautua etänä ja lähettää wakeonlan-paketteja?
<mjr> katsot mihin saa openwrt:n? :]
<Echramath> Kaikki! Kaikki pitää tehdä itse!
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-28
<elias_a> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=114985
<elias_a> Käykääs pistämässä tähti tuohon ^ bugiin, että saadaan se korjattua.
<tale> elias_a: En ole tuota bugia nähnyt. Sitävastoin olisi kiva saada korjaus chromen kaatuiluun joka kerta kun avaa kirjanmerkkien hallinnan.
<elias_a> tale: Mikä desktoppi?
<tale> elias_a: Debianin squeezessa oleva gnome.
<elias_a> tale: Okei,
<Myrtti> "Comment 11 by jamesr@chromium.org, Today (7 hours ago)"
<Myrtti> "Should be fixed now.  If anyone is still seeing this issue, please confirm that you are on r159111 or newer (version string should start with "24...", not "23...") and post your exact version string and desktop environment here."
<crizis^> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/1055766 lol
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1055766 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "grep -R doesn't automatically search amazon" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Max^> juu pitäähän sitä mainoksia olla
<Mkaysi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/1055766/comments/48 on mielenkiintoinen
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1055766 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "grep -R doesn't automatically search amazon" [Undecided,Invalid]
<crizis^> :D
<Harmaalainen> Haluaisin päivittää ipadini simin kautta mutta jokin estää
<Harmaalainen> Kuinka ohitan esteen joka estää minua asentamasta järjestelmä päivityksen?
<tale> Harmaalainen: Kerro lisää.
<Harmaalainen> Nää mystiset nollat ja ykköset on hankala sisäistää koska ei ole kuvaa niiden sijainnista tai määrästä.
<Harmaalainen> Esim, kuinka monta bittiä on A5X:ssä?
<Harmaalainen> Tai mistä voin nähdä missä ne on?
<Harmaalainen> Nämä kysymykset on vaivannut minua jo vuosia.
<Harmaalainen> Esim, kuinka monta atomia on Toni Tuomas Tirkkosesss?
<Harmaalainen> Tai mitä laatutisia atomeita missäkin sijaitsee?
<ninnnu> Väärä kanava, meeppä muualle rölläilee.
<Harmaalainen> Palataan A5X: kysymyksiin.
<ninnnu> Ilmeisesti A5X == Apple A5. Ei kuulu kanavan scopeen, eikä Wikipedia sano suoraan, mutta noppa on että 32bit. Nyt voit mennä nukkumaan tyytyväisenä, moi
<Harmaalainen> Mikä toi noppa on?
<ninnnu> noppa on kuutio
<Harmaalainen> Mitä tekemistä sillä on kiinteän professorin kanssa?
<ninnnu> Noppa on myös "mahdollisuus, todennäköisyys, arpa, veikkaus..."
<Honvai> Onhan nää "mahdollisuus, todennäköisyys, arpa, veikkaus..." jännäjuttu en hae sitä.
<Honvai> Haluan hallita laitettani tavalla johon tämä on suunniteltu muutta jokin on estänyt minua siinä.
<Honvai> En halua käyttää kynää ja paperia.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-29
<Echramath> $ mkdir "MC_Hammer" $ chmod 000 "MC_Hammer"  Can't touch this.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-30
<Honvai> Olen kytkeyt
<Honvai> Ho
<Honvai> Oho
<Max^> ok
<Honvai> Olen kytkenyt ipadin ja ipodin USB hubin kautta verkko virtaan mutta laitteet eivät lataudu. Haluan asianajajan.
<n1ko> Halua vaan
<Honvai> Kiitän
<crizis> ei varmaan riitä hubista tarpeeks virtaa :P
<Honvai> Ipadissa normilataus ja iPod latautuu ps3 kautta. Laitteiden välille on kytketty johto jonka kautta vois siirrellä tiedostoja.
<Honvai> Miksi laitteiden tekijä ja ohjelmien tekijä ole parhaita kavereita?
<n1ko> koska lääkitys tuntuu jääneen taas
<Honvai> Brutaalia
<Sysi> ollaan kaukana kanavan aiheesta.. onkos tää kaveri ollu jo joskus aiemmin jäähyllä kanavalta
<n1ko> sama kaveri joo
<Honvai> Ubuntu edustaa toimivuutta ja minulla leitteiden ohjelmat ovat alkeellisia
<Max^> k
<Max^> iJonne
<crizis> :-)
<ninnnu> Niin viihdyttävä kuin se olikin
<n1ko> höh, ehdin täs odotteleen illan showta
<Kilpuri> n1ko	höh, ehdin täs odotteleen illan showta <---olisi tullut edes tonne offtopic kanavalle, vaikka eipä täälläkään ole liikaa ääntä ollut tänään.
<Tm_T> onpas taas ubuntu-henkeä ilmassa
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Vapaa_matikka_1
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/WdKP00 -> 2x40 Vapaa matikka 1 - Viikon VALO #92 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2013-09-23
<elias_a> ninnnu: Kiitos linkistä!
#ubuntu-fi 2013-09-24
<mika__> Moikka kaikille. Minulla on ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS versio ja tähän ei ole tehty mitään muutoksia. Perusasennus siis. Miten saisi "system-config-printer" säädettyä konsolista mustavalkoiseksi. Teen siihen scriptin heti kun keksin komennon.
<mika__> Haluan säästää väriä ja turhauttaa klikkailla aina hiirellä.
<mika__> imagemagick olisi yks vaihtoehto, jos en säädä printteristä suoraan grayscalea päälle, mutta mielellään haluisin säätää ajureista...
<mika__> lpadmin taitaa olla se mitä haen ja tuo -o 'Color=Mono' parametri :). No kokeilen tuolla
#ubuntu-fi 2013-09-25
<Kurko> apache gurua paikalla? miten apachen sais näyttään tiedostoja joissa oikeudet 0600? eli muilla(others) ei ole luku oikeutta?
<Tm_T> Kurko: kuka sen tiedoston omistaja on?
<mjr> apachen pitääsaada jotenkin luettua sitä. Ehkä sen voi laittaa www-data-ryhmän omistukseen (muistaakseni apachea ajetaan sillä; jos ei, niin oikeampi ryhmä) ja antaa pelkälle ryhmälle oikat
<mjr> tai sitten acl:illä (saattaa tarvita mounttioption acl, en oo nyt varma oliko se oletus) annetaan pelkälle www-data -käyttäjälle lukuoikeus, setfacl -m u:www-data:r file
<Kurko> elikkä ajan sellasta ohjelmaa joka automaattisesti siirtää ftp:llä palvelimelle tiedostoja ~/public_html kansioon
<Kurko> mutta tämä kyseinen ohjelma ei muuta oikeuksia oikeiksi
<mjr> ohjelma olisi syytä korjata
<mjr> sen varmaan pitäisi asettaa ftp-yhteyden aluksi umask 022 tms
<mjr> ftp-serveristä riippuen ja riippuvalla tavalla voi ehkä asettaa myös serveripään oletus-umaskin tuoksi
<mjr> (muutoin default acl:llä vois saada ehkä lukuoikeudet aikaan automaattisesti)
<Kurko> dodiin palvelimen konffauksellahan tuo onnistu
#ubuntu-fi 2013-09-26
<puhuri> pqiv näyttäisi olevan aika näppärä pieni kuvankatseluohjelma - saa jopa komentoja suoritettua näppäimenpainalluksilla
<puhuri> manuaalisivu vaan vähän vajaa, ei siällä näppäinkomentoja (jotka saa toki -h optiolla)
<puhuri> (siis 12.04:ssä ainankaan)
<sippis> mikä olis paras rsync loitsu kotihakemiston siirtämiseen vanhaöta koneelta uudelle?
<sippis> *vanhalta
<elias_a> sippis: Onko vanha levy kiinni samassa koneessa vai tarkoitatko verkon yli?
<sippis> elias_a: verkon yli. Koneiden välille on siis tehty "lähiverkko"
<puhuri> rsync -a $HOME uusikone:/home
<puhuri> rsync -a $HOME uusikone:/home/
<puhuri> siis noin, tuo / on tarpeen
<sippis> mnjoo, ei siis vadi mitään monimutkaisia loitsuja
<puhuri> siinä pitää tietysti huomioida, että jos kohdekoneessa ei ole $HOME vielä olemassa, niin sitten pitää joko ajaa kohdekoneeseen roottina tai tehdä hakemisto oikeilla oikeuksilla
<puhuri> ei, tuo -a pistää kaikki järkevät oletukset päälle
<sippis> joo toki toki, en mä ihan aloittellija ole :) Lähinnä vaan halusin varmistua että ajattelin oikein kun oon käyttämässä a ja v vipuja
<sippis> mut sitten pitäis vielä syrjiä .* tiedostoja ja hakemistoja mut --exclude '.*' ei näyttäny toimivan
<puhuri> entä jos teet --ignore-existing
<elias_a> sudona vaan ajelet.
<sippis> mnjoo, joo. --ignore-existing tehnee tempun
<elias_a> puhuri: eikös rekursio kannattaisi vipuilla?
<puhuri> -a = archive mode; equals -rlptgoD (no -H,-A,-X)
<sippis> elias_a: ei mulla oo mitään tarvetta ajaa sudona koska kaikki on mun omistuksessa. En oo koko homea muuttamassa vaan pelkän oman kotihakemiston
<jjo> mut miks tehdä mitään ilman sudoa, minkä voi tehdä sudollakin
<jjo> eiku
<puhuri> rsyncin saa ajettua kohdekoneessa sudottuna myös, ei siinä mitään - mutta jos teet vain lähtöpäässä sudon niin ei se kohteessa auta
<sippis> no eipä kohteessakaan ole mitään tarvetta :p
<puhuri> no kun elias_a väkisin haluaa, niin ampukoon itseään jalkaan :-)
<sippis> menee kyl varmaan joku puoli ikuisuutta taas tähän operaatioon...
<elias_a> puhuri: :D
<elias_a> sippis: Montako kymmentä gigaa on?
<puhuri> onko cpu vai verkko pullonkaulana - itse teen toisinaan 'tar cf - . | nc remote 1234' ja kohdekoneessa 'nc -l 1234 | tar xf -' kun on nopea (suoajttu) verkko välissä
<puhuri> ensin siis kohdekoneessa toki
<puhuri> ja sitten vielä rsync:llä varmistetaan :-)
<mjr> verkko tai tiedostojärjestelmä
<sippis> elias_a: mitäs tossa sellanen 207
<elias_a> sippis: No menee siinä hetki :P
<ninnnu> valokaapelia väliin
<sippis> voi perse mulla on virlä joku wikileaksin insurance.aes256 file koneella ja se on ihan jäätävän iso
<elias_a> sippis: :D
<elias_a> Historian siipien rutinaa!
<ninnnu> elias_a: mikä historia, tohon ei vieläkään ole julkaistu avainta
<elias_a> No tarkoitin sitä, että siellä se on rutisuttanut kiintolevyä jo aikansa.
<ninnnu> ei tuo näköjään oo ku puoltoista igga
<ninnnu> *gigaa
<sippis> tjooo
<sippis> mihinkäs aikaan mä alotin tän operaation...
<sippis> neljältä nähtävästi ja nyt siirtynyt 9,2GB yay \o/
<Kilpuri> olisiko muistitikku ollut hyvä? edes USB 2
<sippis> ehk
<sippis> tai seulominen et mitä haluu säilyttää
<Kilpuri> No itse en ole saanut aikaiseksi automaagista varmuuskopiointia vaikka minulla on 2 konetta tässä pöydällä vierekkäin.
<Kilpuri> ne ovat vierekkäin siksi, että kuvittelen sisäverkon rakentamisen olevan helpompaa näin, sittenhän ton toisen voi kantaa viereiseen huoneeseen, kun homma on rakennettu.
<elias_a> sippis: Paljonko se siirtää?
<elias_a> Siis millä nopeudella?
<sippis> ei mitään huippunopeuksia todellakaan. ~500-600kb/s
<elias_a> No - kyllä tollakin joskus valmista tulee :)
<ninnnu> netin ylikö siirtyy?
<sippis> no ei vitussa. Koneet on suoraan yhteydessä toisiinsa eetteripiuhalla
<ninnnu> melko hidas bitti siihen nähden
<sippis> se olis ihan vihoviiminen homma tehä tota jonkun netin yli :I
<ninnnu> ku siis ku..
<Kurko> kethään ftp gurua? nyt olis sellane probleema et winlnet apia käyttävä windows ohjelma ei pysty keskusteleen vsftpd:n kanssa kun käytössä on kännykkä netti
<ninnnu> ei noin hitaasti voi vain liikkua bitti nykyraudalla. 10mbps on hyvin ysäriä
<Kurko> homma kaatuu tälläseen virheeseen: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/168492
<ninnnu> tuli tietty luksusfiilis ku molemmissa päissä oli gigan letku ja siirtonopeus 4-5MB/s ku siirsin Wappuradio-bittejä kun ne oli väärällä palvelimella...
<ninnnu> Kurko: Laita passive-bitti päälle
<ninnnu> eiku hä
<ninnnu> nimenomaan toisinpäin? o_O
<sippis> ninnnu: eikun joo ei. Tossa vanhassa koneessa oli sittenkin wlani päällä ja ilmeisesti se sitten siirteli iloisesti sen kautta... >.<
<sippis> ihmettelenpä vaan että A, miten se on tunkannut wlanin päälle B, miten se toimi uuden koneen hostnamella
<Kurko> ninnu: passive bitti?
<ninnnu> Kurko: ftp:llä on kaks yhteystapaa: active ja passive
<ninnnu> passive on reippaasti yleisempi koska se yleensä on se jolla asiat todennäköismmin toimii
<ninnnu> ja tuollaha tuo lukee reolution-kohdassaki
<ninnnu> sippis: iha helposti, lähiverkon dns-boksi vain kattoo että "tää ip on viimeeksi kertonu nimekseen <hostname>"
 * sippis tuntee itsensä nyt aika tyhmäksi
<Kurko> ninnnu: ongelmana on lähinnä se että tässä windows ohjelmassa ei juurikaan pääse asetuksia muokkaan
<elias_a> sippis: Tervetuloa kerhoon! :P
<elias_a> sippis: Sulla on sentään kanttia sanoa noita ääneen.
<elias_a> Moka on lahja!
<Kilpuri> 21:09]	sippis	ei mitään huippunopeuksia todellakaan. ~500-600kb/s  <--mitenkä, vaikka olisikin WLAN, niin eikö se menisi nopeammin jos menisi sillan kautta (ei reitittimen)?
<elias_a> Onkos jollakulla wlan-tukiasema moisessa moodissa? :O
<elias_a> Mikäs laite ne IP:t jakaisi?
<Kilpuri> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/1515/dhrnn/Netwjork-300Mbps-WLAN-tukiasema-musta-langaton-palomuuri-rei
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/utBrxE -> Netwjork 300Mbps WLAN-tukiasema, musta, langaton palomuuri/reititin + 4 porttinen kytkin. | Tukiasemat 300Mbps | Langattomat | Verkkokauppa.com
<Kilpuri> Vaikka joku tommoinen.
<Kilpuri> Mitä nyt silta / kytkin tekee, siis miten silta eroaa reitittimestä.  (tuntee naapurinsa ottamatta vauhtia jostain pitkältä?)
<ninnnu> reititin tietää että mihin reikään laitetaan bittejä kun tarvii päästä pois omast verkosta
<elias_a> Sori nyt kun en ymmärrä mutta ei kai silta ole sama asia kuin kytkin?
<elias_a> Eikös silta vain siirrä kaiken liikenteen läpi siitä laitteesta?
<Kilpuri> Kytkin (engl. Network switch) on laite, joka yhdistää pakettikytkentäisen paikallisverkon osia. Se perustuu moniporttiseen siltaukseen, ja mahdollistaa sekä fyysisesti että loogisesti tähtimäisen rakenteen. Kytkimillä korvataan yleensä moniporttitoistin, eli keskitin (engl. hub), koska se välittää liikennettä tehokkaammin.
<Kilpuri> http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kytkin_%28tietoliikenne%29
<elias_a> Eli jos wlan-tukiasema olisi siltaavassa tilassa niin eikös siinä silloin voisi olla vain yksi laite kiinni?
<Kilpuri> elias_a: ajattelet asiaa sillein, että internetistä tulee dataa ja sinulla on joku purkki koneesi välissä (siltana), ei se noin mene.
<elias_a> En minä näistä edelleenkään oikein mitään ymmärrä, kuten tiedätte.
<puhuri> taitaa olla jotain extendereitä, jotka ei tue kun pisteestä-pisteeseen yhteyksiä, mutta muuten siltaavan takana voi olla isompi määrä koneita
<elias_a> Kilpuri: Olkoon. Uskon :)
<ninnnu> kotikontekstissa ainakin siltaus on lähinnä tarkottanu "ei oo natia. IP kaikille haetaan ispiltä"
<elias_a> ninnnu: No sen takia minä sitä kysyin että mistä ne IP:t haetaan.
<puhuri> käytännössä reitittävän/siltaavan erona on että onko langaton sama IP-aliverkko kuin langattomassa
<Kilpuri> ajattele sitä kerrostalona, postinjakaja on vahingossa tiputtanut luukustasi seinänaapurin kirjeen. Osaat tiputtaa sen naapurillesi käymättä alhaalla lukemassa nimitaulua.
<Kilpuri> siis noi sillat oppivat ne vakio naapurinsa
<ninnnu> kuullostaa enemmän kytkimeltä
<Kilpuri> reititin kyselee kaikilta, "olisiko tämä sinun"
<puhuri> öö ei
<ninnnu> reititin tietää vain että jos tarvii lähettää ulkomaile, lähin postilaatikko on tuolla
<Echramath> Keskustelu vaikuttaa jännittävältä.
<Echramath> Kannattaa itseasiassa kurkistaa sitä OSI-mallia.
<Echramath> Sitten tajuaa, että jos vehje toimii jollain tasolla, se on näkymätön niille ylemmille tasoille.
<puhuri> mitä tekemistä osi-mallilla on ip-reitityksen kanssa :-)
<sippis> noniin johan alko valua nopeemmin :3
<Echramath> No siitä ymmärtää, ettei silta liity ip-reitityksen varsinaisesti mitenkään.
<Kilpuri> Silta yhdistää tiedonsiirtoverkon osia OSI-mallin kerroksella kaksi (siirtoyhteys). Esimerkki siltoihin perustuvasta laitteesta on kytkin.
<Kilpuri> Sillan tehtävänä on puskuroida ja suodattaa kauttaan kulkevaa tietoliikennettä. Tätä tarkoitusta varten sillassa on kaksi porttia, ja sillan "yli" kulkevat vain ne paketit, joiden kohdeosoite on sillan osoitetaulun perusteella sen "toisella puolella", sekä broadcast- ja multicast-paketit. Silta toistaa "toiselle puolelle" myös ne paketit, joiden kohdeosoitetta ei ole sillan osoitetaulussa.
<Kilpuri> Toistin yhdistää tietoverkon osia OSI-mallin kerroksella yksi. Esimerkiksi keskitin perustuu toistimiin.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-09-28
<Tehdastehdas> Tein Launchpadissa suomennoksen valmiiksi sovellukseen "Zim työpöytä-wiki". Kuinka kauan sillä kestää tulla ohjelmistopäivitysten kautta käyttöön, mikä kestää, ja miten voin nopeuttaa läpi menemistä? Miksi minulla on vielä Zim 0.59 , vaikka 0.60 julkaistiin 5 kuukautta sitten?
<jjo> noista läpimenoajoista en osaa kyllä sanoa, mutta sinulla on zim 0.59, koska se oli distrosi valmisteluhetkellä tuorein paketoitu (ja mahdollisesti testattu) versio saatavilla, jossa ei ollu mitään merkittävää regressiota.
<jjo> paketteja ei nykyisen mallin mukaan päivitetä kesken julkaisusyklin, lukuun ottamatta tietoturvapäivityksiä ja muutamia poikkeuksia (firefox)
<Tehdastehdas> mutta vaikuttaako se suomennoksen saamiseen?
<jjo> en tunne tuota prosessia, joten en osaa sanoa
<jjo> zim 0.60 on kuitenkin sivujen mukaan tulossa seuraavaan ubuntuun, joka julkaistaan ensi kuussa
<jjo> jos lokalisointi ehtii pakettiin mukaan, niin sitten se on siellä
<Tehdastehdas> Tuolla https://launchpad.net/+tour/translation   on jotakin asiaa käännösmenettelystä, mutta tätä  https://launchpad.net/zim   katsoen ei ole selvää, miten voisin varmistaa että suomennos ehtisi seuraavaan
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ouCcD8 -> Launchpad tour / http://is.gd/RaZk42 -> Zim in Launchpad
<tale> Tehdastehdas: Kysy paketin ylläpitäjältä.
<Tehdastehdas> se varmasti toimisi, mutta toivoin että olisi olemassa jokin yleisempi käytäntö kaikille sovelluksille ja niiden kääntäjille Launchpadissa
<Tm_T> Mirv: ^
#ubuntu-fi 2013-09-29
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Razor-qt
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/dfxykx -> 3x40 Razor-qt - Viikon VALO #144 | Viikon VALO
<ramiko> Moi! En saa Visual Studio Express'iä toimimaan winen kautta. Tämä on ongelma http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9158 ja ei avaudu minulle oikein mitä tulisi tehdä. Onko paikalla ketään joka osaisi auttaa?
<lubotu3> bugs.winehq.org bug 9158 in ntdll "Multiple Microsoft development tools online/web installers fail to skip "$shtdwn$.req" with FILE_ATTRIBUTE_HIDDEN (Visual Studio Express Editions, .NET Framework 3.0)" [Normal,New]
<ramiko> Jos joku voisi tehdä vaikka yksinkertaisen suomenkielisen ohjeen, niin olisin todella kiitollinen!
#ubuntu-fi 2014-09-22
<tale> Mistä löytäisin luettelon kielistä joille Ubuntu on riittävän kattavasti käännetty?
<tale> Wikipedia sanoo vain kieliä on yli 55, mutta mitkä ne kielet on?
<elias_a_> tale: Kysyin #lokalisointi -kanavalta. Hetkinen...
<elias_a_> tale: Mitä "riittävän kattavasti" suurin piirtein tarkoittaa?
<tale> elias_a_: Haluaisin luettelon kielistä, joissa kieltä osaava pystyy ubuntua sillä kielellä käyttämään.
<tale> Eli suomihan on hyvin tuettu, ubuntu ja sovellukset puhuvat suomea.
<tale> Vaihtoehtoisesti jos saisi tietää mitkä ne wikipedian laskemat yli 55 kieltä on.
<mlpug> tale, oiskohan tuossa listaus: apt-cache search language|grep language\-pack|grep base|grep -vi gnome|nl
<elias_a_> tale: No se nyt on vähän suhteellista, että mitä sovelluksia siihen lasketaan mukaan.
<elias_a_> Missä kulkee riittävän raja?
<elias_a_> tale: 21:18 < Myrtti> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty
<elias_a_> 21:19 < Myrtti> siellä on oikealla alhaalla "View All Languages"
#ubuntu-fi 2014-09-23
<puhuri> selain, meili, toimisto-ohjelma, asetukset varmaan miniimi?
<Mirv> elias_a_: tale: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-April/000159.html <- tuo 41 kieltä otettiin sellaisesta tilastosta, jossa huomioitiin nimen omaan Ubuntun oletusasennuksen käännöstilastot
<Mirv> en tiedä löytyykö tätä tilastoa vielä jostain (skriptit sellaisen generoimiseen kyllä ovat jossain), ja 14.04 LTS:n julkaisun yhteydessä ei tarkistettu, mutta luku lienee samansuuntainen
<Mirv> muistaakseni piti olla yli 85% käännetty jotta pääsi tuohon joukkoon
<tale> Tuo mlpugin ehdotus ei oikein anna täsmällistä tietoa.
<tale> apt-cache search language-pack-gnome | grep base | wc -l kertoo 144
<tale>  apt-cache search language-pack-kde  | wc -l taas ilmoittaan 54
<tale> Mirvin löytämä tilastosivu vois olla pätevä.
<tale> Mutta asennin tarjoaa enemmän kuin nuo 41 kieltä, ehkä nyt on lisää kieliä käännetty.
<Mirv> tale: asennin tarjoaa enemmän. tuo 41 on siis 12.04:n yhteydessä laskettu arvio siitä, kuinka monelle kielelle on käännetty kattavasti/hyvin
<Mirv> asennin tarjoaa esim. pohjoissaamen jolle on lähinnä palasia KDE:stä käännetty
<Mirv> tuo hymyilyttää aina kyllä tuo ubuntu-espoo-service :)
<Mirv> eli HERE-tuki. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/location-service#Espoo_.2BAC8_HERE_provider
<elias_a_> Mirv: No kyllä Espoossa tukea tarvitaankin.
<elias_a_> Siellä on Suomenoja ja kaikki!
<mlpug> laitoin erään ohjeen mukaan tiedostoon /etc/grub.d/40_custom   mm.    tälläisen rivin  "exec tail -n +3 $0"   kun buuttaan niin grub valittaa että command exec not found. Onko tuo ohje väärä vai mikä tässä mättää?
<mlpug> tuo ohje mitä suoritan on hyväksytty vastaus täällä:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/340156
<Mirv> mlpug: kyllä tuossa on virhe. se echo-rivi ei ole siellä normaalisti, joten pitäisi olla tail -n +4
<Mirv> mutta myös sen echo-rivin voi vain poistaa
<Mirv> mlpug: korjattu ohjekin nyt
<mlpug> Mirv, tnx! tuo näyttäis tosiaan auttavan
<Mirv> jaa tai siinä on jokin peer review, mutta korjaus lähetetty
<Mirv> mlpug: ole hyvä
<mlpug> joo ei näy korjausta tänne, mutta sain sen kolmosen muutettua neloseksi
#ubuntu-fi 2014-09-24
<Mikaela> Tapahtuuko trumpetilla juuri nyt jotakin erikoista vai miksi sieltä tulee jatkuvasti 404 kaikille paketeille?
<Mikaela> E: Tiedoston mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/pool/main/a/aptitude/aptitude_0.6.8.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb nouto ei onnistunut  404  Not Found [Mirror: http://ubuntu.trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/ubuntu/]
<Mikaela> E: Tiedoston mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/pool/universe/g/gnome-shel$
<Mikaela> hups, anteeksi. Noiden piti olla samalla rivillä,.
<Mikaela> E: Tiedoston mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/pool/main/c/cwidget/libcwidget3_0.5.16-3.5ubuntu1_i386.deb nouto ei onnistunut  Tarkistussumma ei täsmää
<Mikaela> tulee myös paljon
<jjo> äkkiseltään voisi luulla, että tuo mirrors-homma ei jostain syystä toimi
<jjo> jaa niin, mutta jos tarkistussumma ei täsmää, niin kyllä se jossain tilanteissa sitten toimiikin
<Mikaela> apt-get update ei korjaa ongelmaa.
<jjo> olisiko joku mirroreista epäkunnossa?
<jjo> jos update päivittää paikallisen pakettitietokannan, mutta joku mirroreista ei ole ajan tasalla vaan tarjoaa vanhaa pakettia
<mjr> fi.archive.ubuntu.com saattaa bugata koska meilläkin installerivaikeuksia (kun se oli virheellisesti käytössä)
<Mikaela> Milloin se olisi tulossa kuntoon ja millaisia installerivaikeuksia?
<mjr> asentimen komponentteja ei saanut ladattua verkkoasennusta varten
<Mikaela> Ok
<mjr> (piti käyttää paikallista mirroria mutta nyt tuli ongelma kun ei käyttänytkään)
<Mikaela> Tietääkö kukaan miten cronin joka viides minuutti lasketaan? @hourly on ihan tasatunnein jne, mutta jos ei käytä niitä vaan "*/5 * * * *", alkaako tuo siitä, kun crontab on tallennettu vai onko se 00:05, 00:10, 00:15 jne. vai järjestelmän käynnistyksestä vai miten?
<tale> Mikaela: se on 5 minuuttia yli tasatunnin ja siitä 5 minuutin välein.
<Mikaela> Ok, kiitos :)
<pena> Moroo, saisko vähän jeesiä
<Mikaela> Ehkä, jos kerrot mihin asiaan liittyen vähän tarkemmin :)
<pena> Sain käsiini tollasen koneen missä on Ubuntu, ja kaveri vaatis että siihen pitäis saada winukka tilalle, en oo koskaan aikasemmin asentanu rinnakkain winukkaa ja linuxia, enkä liiemmin oo koskaan koittanu poistaa saatika käyttäny linuxia. Miten pitäis toimia kun ei oikein selvinny millä saan ton läppärin advanced bios ruudun auki jotta voisin vetää
<pena>  factory resetin
<pena> Kävin Lgn jenkki livetuesta kysymässä ja pitäis kuulemma soittaa sinne että saan selville ton nappulan millä pääsisin käsiks factory resettiin
<elias_a_> En ymmärrä ongelmaa...
<elias_a_> Miksi se täytyy BIOSista resetoida?
<elias_a_> Mikset vain asenna siihen sitä wintööttiä tilalle?
<pena> Mieitin näin maalaisesti jos sen palauttaa ihan nolla tilaan siel ei olis mitään käyttistä, voisin sitten asentaa ihan normaalisti winukan
<Mikaela> En ymmärrä myöskään tuota BIOS-resetointia ja en myöskään ymmärrä haluatko ajaa niitä rinnakkain vai et.
<elias_a_> Ei sun tartte sitä tyhjentää ensiksi.
<tale> pena: Ei sitä tarvi mihinkään palautta.
<pena> Okei
<tale> pena: Senkun asennat sen wintöötin, ei ole väliä mitä siellä on ennestään.
<pena> mä koitin asentaa levylt ihan normaalist winukan, niin se sano että noi on kelpaamattomia sille asennukselle että se vaatii sen nstf alustan?
<Mikaela> Mutta jos pelkkä Windows niin laitan Windowsin levyn sisälle ja suoritan asennuksen normaalista. Siinä osointikohdassa joudut ehkä poistamaan osioita, en ole aivan varma, mutta sitten kun valitset levyn ja painat seuraava niin sen pitäisi mennä eteenpäin.
<tale> pena: Jos haluat linuxin ja windowsin rinnakkain, helpointa on ottaa nyt linuxista tarpeelliset tiedostot talteen.
<elias_a_> No sitten poistat ne osiot ja osioit uudestaan.
<Mikaela> NTFS. Poistamalla ne osiot pitäisi toimia.
<tale> Sitten asennat windowsin. Sitten asennat Linuxin ja ilmoita sen kysyessä että windowsin rinnalle.
<pena> Kaveri sano että winukka riittää kuulöemma
<tale> pena: Sitten voit palauttaa ne tärkeät tiedostot takaisin.
<Mikaela> Uudelleenosiointia ei tarvitse tehdä, kun osioita ei ole, tuplaklikkaamalla sitä levyä se osioi itse.
<pena> Okei, starttaan nyt uudestaan ton winukan asennuksen niin katon mikä siin tulee siks virheeksi nyt ihan sanasta sanaan
<Mikaela> Jos kyse on uudemmasta UEFI-koneesta se voi vaatia, että Windowsin levy on tehty jollakin ihme-UEFI tavalla.
<pena> toi on semi vanha, LG E500 et en usko että siitä ois kyse
<elias_a_> Osiot pois vaan ja sitä wirusta asentamaan. Kyllä se siitä itkuksi muuttuu.
<pena> Nyt toi kysyy ton että teenkö windows päivityksen vai mukautetun asennuksen
<tale> pena: Mikset kysy noita joltain Windows-kanavalta?
<pena> Joo, se oli et NTSF osioon
<pena> Mä vähän veikkaan että teiltä löytyy parempi tietotaito + jos joudun mennä tonne ubuntun puolelle nyt jotain tekemään, ne tietää siit viel vähemmän mitä ollaan tekees kun minä sillon
<Mikaela> pena: mukautettu
<pena> Joo. oon siin nyt ja tuijottelen noit levyjä, kumpaankaan se ei anna asentaa ainakaan suoraan
<Mikaela> sitten se antaa sinulle osioinnin, josta valitsen vain kaikki yksi kerrallaan ja painat "poista". Siinä taisi olla jokin lisäasetuukset tai vastaava josta tulee näkyviin se poista näppäin ja lopuksi siellä on jäljellä vain kiintolevy itse, tuplaklikkaat sitä ja sen pitäisi jatkaa.
<elias_a_> Laitan popcornit tulelle... :)
<pena> wow, mä en uskaltanu aikasemmin mitään poistaa
<pena> <mut nyt se lähti asentamaan
<Mikaela> Osiointi taitaa aina olla se pelottavin osa.
<pena> Se on sit eri asia onnistuuko se siin
<pena> Jos tää epäonnistuu syystä x
<pena> sen ubuntun vois vetää takas ja seuraan jotain guidea minkä löysin milllä saa siitä windowsin näkösen
<Mikaela> Jos se epäonnistuu asennuksen aloituksen jälkeen niin se on Windowsin vika tai asennuslevyssä on jotakin vikaa.
<pena> ei mun kaverin sitä tartte tietää mikä siel on kun ei se kumminkaan tee sil muuta kun luukuta kännipäissään musaa youtubesta
<elias_a_> Miksi siitä pitää saada winhotuksen näköinen?
<pena> Kaveri vaan ilmesty tos 2 tuntii sit kauheen keuhkoomisen kans että pitää saada winukka tähän
<elias_a_> Oisit heittänyt pihalle.
<pena> Sillä on mun vara-avain niin se liikkuu vähän miten sattuu
<tale> Eikös sitä voi soittaa poliisit paikalla kantamaan ulos mokomat häröilijät?
<elias_a_> Viimeistään siinä vaiheessa kun olet antanut winhotustukea niin paljon, että osaat homman hyvin, toteat että moista ei kannata tehdä ilman kunnon korvausta :)
<pena> olin enemmänkin hämmentynyt, koko selkkausta kesti varmaan 30 sekunttia
<elias_a_> Syy: winhotus on aina sekaisin ja rikki.
<pena> Joo, sen oon huomannu kyllä, ja seuraavaan koneeseen taiteilen kyllä jonkun muun järjestelmän
<Mikaela> pena: Jos joudut myös asentamaan siihen muutakin, kuin Windowsin, https://ninite.com/ auttaa.
<ighea_> paljonko tuolla saa automaattisesti uusia virustorjuntasovelluksia ja uusia palkkeja selaimeen?
<Mikaela> ighea_: ei ole tullut vastaan
<Iltsu> ei yhtää
<Iltsu> oon käyttäny tota jokases konees ku oon asentanu parin viime vuoden aikan
<Iltsu> mullon tosta pr0 versio masennettun pöytäkoneesee
<Iltsu> vähäku paketinhallinta mut ei kuitekaa
<Iltsu> sori, updater, ei pro
#ubuntu-fi 2014-09-25
<puhuri> firefox toimii vähän oudosti: scrollaus space, page down/up ja hissiin klikkaamalla ei toimi. Ainoastaan tarttumalla hiirellä toimii.
<puhuri> vika taitaa olla profiilissa, uudella profiililla käynnistettyu toimii normaalsiti (myöskään oikean napin valikot eivät tule vanhalla)
<puhuri> mikäs on nykyään oikea tapa kopioida olleelliset (kirjanmerkit, evästeet, tallennetut salasanat, historia) tiedot uuteen. Tai oliko joku siivoustoiminto?
<puhuri> tarkaan ottaen näyttäisi vika olleen ainoastaan yhdessä ikkunassa, muissa toimii ongelmitta
<Mikaela> on https://support.mozilla.org/fi/kb/firefoxin-nollaaminen-korjaa-helposti-monet-ongelmat
<puhuri> sivu vaikuttaa hiukan ristiriitaiselta tai sitten en onnistu parsimaan sitä: "Firefox will save these things: ... Open windows, tabs and tab groups ..." ja alempana "These items and settings will be removed: Open tabs, windows, tab groups"
<puhuri> (mutta kiitos sivusta kuitenkin :-)
<pesasa> puhuri: Mulla Firefox teki eilen kanssa vastaavaa. Ikkunoiden sulkeminen ja FF:n uudelleenkäynnistys muistaakseni korjasi tilanteen. Oli siis jotenkin epästabiilissa tilassa vaan väliaikaisesti.
<tale> Iltsu: Oletko käyttänyt mainitsemaasi ninite-jutskaa myös Ubuntu Linuxissa? Mitä se siinä tekee sellaista mitä Ubuntu ei tee automaattisesti joka tapauksessa?
<Iltsu> tale, eikai sitä ees linuxille saa?
<Iltsu> ai saa
<Iltsu> emmä näköjää tiiä
<Iltsu> emmä keksi syytä kui sitä siel käyttäs
<puhuri> hetki meni miettiessä mikä on "Section"-näppäin (vajaa suomennos unitun pikanäppäinohjeessa)
#ubuntu-fi 2014-09-27
<mikko__> hei, tarvitsen apuva wlan ongelman kanssa?
<mikko__> arvasin nörttejä
<Mikaela> eipä tullut mieleen sanoa ongelmaa.
<puhuri> eikö #ubuntu-fi tarjoa alle 5 minutin vasteaikaa?
<Mikaela> puhuri: no sinunkin vasteaikasi oli lähemmäs kolmea tuntia :)
<ninnnu> kolmenkin tunnin vasteaika voi olla aika kallis tuote
<ansa> viikonloppuna vieläpä
<puhuri> äskettäin totesin, että oli halvempaa ostaa kolme laitetta 8x5 tuella (laitevaihto seuraavana päivänä) kuin kaksi 7x24 4h vasteajalla
<Iltsu> jannu asentaa Linuxin ja sen jälkee alkaa haukkuu muita nörteiks
<Iltsu> eikumitä
<Echramath> Epäilen semmoista trollaattorilla ajelijaa.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-09-28
<puhuri> onkos kukaan käyttänyt HST-korttia 14.04 ja firefoxilla? opensc:ssä (0.13) ei enää ole onepin-versiota (0.12:sta oli) joten taitaa kysyä PIN2:ta (allekirjoitus-pin) aina myöskin
<ansa> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=721588 oiskohan tuosta "create_slots_for_pins" apua
<lubotu3> Debian bug 721588 in opensc "opensc: replacement for one-pin module?" [Grave,Fixed]
<puhuri> näyttäisi oikealta, mutta vaatiiko tuon pätsin siihen lisäksi. Tein tuon konfismuutoksen niin pitää testata jossain välissä uudestaan.
<jj---> morjens usb modeemi huawei e353 ei skulaa ubuntu 14.04, modeswitch toimii ok mutta yhdistäessä katkoo syslog näyttää seuraavalta http://pastebin.com/Vrn9CLGq
<jj---> hyviä ideoita otetaan vastaan!
<tale> jj---: Kysyitkö sinä taannoin tuota samaa juttua?
<jj---> kyllä
<jj---> pitäs kai kääntää modemmanagerin debug päälle
<tale> jj---: Oletko ottanut PIN-koodin kyselyn pois päältä SIM-kortilta?
<jj---> kyllä
<tale> jj---: Toimiiko yhteys sillä SIM-kortilla jos pistät sen puhelimeen?
<jj---> windowsilla toimii np
<jj---> ei oikeen Sep  7 12:24:10 jj NetworkManager[757]: <warn> (ttyUSB2) failed to connect modem: Connection attempt not supported tuostakaan irtoa mitään
<tale> jj---: Minkä operaattorin SIM se on?
<jj---> hmm saunalahti
<jj---> just vaihtu elisaksi
<tale> jj---: Oletko pistänyt operaattorin verkoksi Elisa?
<jj---> tjoo vois tolla uudella sim-kortilla koittaa
<jj---> jees kokeilempa kiitos kiitos
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Subtitle_Editor
<jj--> hehe ei kyl
<jj--> nyt sentään sai ton mäcin kautta ubuntun nettiin
<Tomi> Moro! Osaiskohan kukaan antaa hyviä vinkkejä ubuntun asentamiseen fujitsun läppäriin.... koneessa on win7, mutta ei starttaa ja tulee teksti BOOTMGR is missing... latasin ubuntun xp-koneella muistitikulle ja olen uudemman koneen biosseistakin vaihtanut ensisijaisen boottauslaitteen usb muistiksi kovelevys sijaan. Hyvät neuvot olisivat tarpeen
<tale> Tomi: Mitä aihetta koskien kaivataan neuvoja?
<Tomi> Asennusta varten... oma tiedot näistä laitteista olemattomat :)
<tale> Tomi: CD:ltä tai DVD:ltä boottaaminen onnistuu varmemmin.
<tale> Tomi: Ne USB-tikut pitää tehdä oikealla tavalla jotta boottaaminen onnistuu, eikä se silti toimi kaikilla koneilla.
<Tomi> ahaa, juu, pitänee huomenna käydä kirjastossa lainaamassa levy, josko tuo fujitsukin heräisi henkiin.. Juu, luultavammin ei vaan oo omat taidot riittänyt usb-tikun tekemisen
<Tomi> Kyllä toi fujitsu sen muistitikun löysi biosin mukaan, mutta mitään en saanut muuta tehtyä
<Mikaela> Mikä käyttöjärjestelmä sinulla nyt on?
<Mikaela> Linuxeilla oli jokin usbwriter tai sellainen, Windowsilla http://rufus.akeo.ie/ tai win32diskimager ja OS X puolesta en ole varma. Käynnistettävän USB-tikun tekemiseen siis.
<Tomi> oi Mikaela.Toimivana koneenanyt on XP:llä toimiva muinaisjäänne ja toi uudempi kone siis 7:lla(mikä ei starttaa), mihin myös 64 bittinen ubuntu olisi suunnitelmissa... ja XP:llä siis joudun tekemään tikun
<Mikaela> Luulen, että rufuksen tai win32diskimagerin pitäisi toimia siihen. En tosin ole aivan varma, koska Windows XP ei ole enää ollut kovin tuettu pitkään aikaan.
<Echramath> Täällähän puhutellaan kun Asterixissa
<Echramath> Tomi: Sanooko google mitään sen vehkeen nimellä, tuurilla joku muu on törmännyt samaan
<Tomi> pitänee googlailla noita... Echramath: Siis tarkoitatko koneen nimellä vai?
<Echramath> Niin, merkki ja malli ja jos niissä on kauppanimen ohella oikea malli niin silläkin.
<Tomi> Kiitoksia, pitää laitella niitä kanssa hakuun... Koitin netistä kattella myös, että onnnaako ilman win7 levyä saada toi windowskin auki, mut en kyllä saanut mitään aikaiseksi
<tale> Tomi: Kyllä senkin pitäisi onnistua, eli Windowsin bootmanagerin korjaus. Jos siinä ei muuta ole mennyt rikki.
<tale> Tomi: Mutta kysele Windows-ihmisiltä miten se tehdään.
<Tomi> Kiitoksia, pitänee sitäkin vielä yrittää... tavoitteena ois laittaa molemmmat käyttikset tuohon uudempaan läppäriin ,että on siirtyminen ubuntuun kevyempää
<Tomi> tale: Tää vuoden 2001 vuoden läppäri on vaan kohtuullisen hidas joka toiminnossaan :)
<ighea_> vaadit vain siltä liikoja
<Tomi> Luultavasti joo, kyllähän tää kone yrittää kuitenkin :D
<Tomi> vielä jos jollain olisi lisättävää, että mitä usb-tikulle tarvii, että saisin tuon lifebookin herätettyä linuxilla henkiin... nyt tikulle ladattuna: Ubuntu 14.04 desktop.., universal usb-istaller (universal linux UFD-Creator) , Repair tool (REG-Cure pro istaller) Win7 varten? ja Driver support
<tale> Tomi: Boottaako se tikku siinä lifebookissa?
<Tomi> tale: vähän aikaa vilkutteli usb tikku valoa, mutta ei mitään muuta tapahtunut
<tale> Tomi: Kysy Windows-kanavalla miten Win 7:ssa korjataan puuttuva bootmgr. Siihen löytynee netistä ladattava CD; jolla kone käynnistetään ja korjataan.
<Tomi> Kiitoksia. Joo, pitää mennä kyselemään, kun en omista windows levyä... .koneen pohjassa oli muistaakseni kuitenkin product key onkohan siitä apua t
<tale> Tomi: Sitä tarviit jos asennat windowsin uudestaan. Mutta korjaaminen luulisi onnistuvan ilmankin.
<Tomi> ok, kiitoksia tale
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Reveal.js
#ubuntu-fi 2015-09-21
<Maakuth> onkos 15.10 beta jo sellaisessa vaiheessa, että siihen kehtaisi vaihtaa
<Maakuth> minulla on tämä 15.04 ollut kurjan huono varsinkin dock-toiminnan kannalta
<Maakuth> thinkpadi siis. unity on tosi eksyksissä kun 12" läppärin ruutu vaihtuu 2x fullhd paneeleihin. ikkunat hyppii pitkin virtuaalityöpöytiä
<Wnt> Maakuth: laitoin uuteen läppäriin 15.10 betan pari viikkoa sitten, ei mitään suurempia ongelmia ole ollut
<Maakuth> ok. mullahan olis tossa kyllä vähemmän kriittinenkin kone jolla voisi testailla mitä se sanoo
<Maakuth> aika pettymys oli kun viimeisin kde oli vielä unityäkin pahemmin rikki tässä telakkatapauksessa. ehkä tämä on sitten vaan harvinainen konfiguraatio
<Mikaela> jos tarkoitat viimeisimmällä KDEllä Plasma 5:ttä niin se ei KDE-projektin mukaan ole vielä valmis tuotantoon, vaikka Kubuntu sitä käyttääkin
<Maakuth> ai, kappas vaan
<Mikaela> ei kun 8 päivää sitten on ilmeisesti tehty vakaa julkaisu, taitaa olla vanhentunutta tietoa
<Maakuth> ei ole vissiin vielä valunut kubuntu-paketteihin
<elias_a> Jos kuulolla on skypen käyttäjiä, kertokaapa onko teillä ollut kirjautumisongelmia tänään.
<Mikaela> elias_a: en käytä Skypeä, mutta http://heartbeat.skype.com/ sanoo, että on kirjautumisongelmia
<Tm_T> elias_a: eikös ne oo laajalti uutisoineet että skype prakanny
<Tm_T> u
<netman87> moi. osaisko joku sanoa miten saan slim:n kautta käynnistymään automaattisesti oman käyttäjän kanssa i3:n
<netman87> oisin käyttäny nodm mutta ei toimi sitte network-manager :(
<tale> netman87: Onko kyseessä BMV i3?
<netman87> https://i3wm.org/
<netman87> see sen näytön oikeasti hyötykäyttöön
<tale> netman87: https://faq.i3wm.org/question/2/how-can-i-use-networkmanager-with-i3/
<netman87> niin se pitää käynnistää esim. slim:n kautta
<netman87> mutta miten saan sen automaattiseksi
<tale> netman87: No mikä se slim on ?
<netman87> samanlainen ku gdm ja lightdm ja kdm
<tale> netman87: Automaatinen käynnistys selitetään tossa antamassani linkissä. Ei kai se slim vaikuta kun se vaan kirjautuu sisään?
<netman87> slim on käsittääkseni kevyin jonka kanssa toimis tuo consolekit
<netman87> no ei toimi nodm:n kautta
<tale> netman87: Jos haluat jotain käynnistymään automaattisesti kun kirjaudut sisään, sen saa kyllä tehtyä.
<tale> netman87: Tässä selitetään miten ~/.xinitrc:n kanssa sen voi tehdä. http://porixi.l-a.fi/TeeItseKioskikone-Debian#Selain
<tale> Tuo on kevyin GUI:lla varustettu Linux jonka minä olen osannut tehdä.
<netman87> jostain syystä mun xinitrc ei toimi :/
<pesasa> elias_a: http://www.tivi.fi/Kaikki_uutiset/skype-ja-amazon-kaatuivat-koko-bisneksen-pyorittaminen-pilvessa-onkin-niiiin-hyva-idea-3483921
<elias_a> pesasa: :D Kiitos!
#ubuntu-fi 2015-09-22
<tathhu> Jaa, vois taas vaihteeks metsästää sitä ubuntu-luuria :P
<Thaurwylth> Tarkoittaako Ubuntu-luuri ihan alun perin Ubuntun kanssa julkaistua luuria? Kiinassahan niitä kai on, huhu ainakin kertoo.
<Mikaela> tarkoittaa, on ihan Euroopassakin
<Thaurwylth> Mutta jos tarkoittaa vain luuria, mihin saa Ubuntun, niin Ubuntu Touchin projektisivu on kai semi-ajantasalla siitä, mihin kaikkiin sen voi asentaa Androidin päälle -- asdfasdfafsdfsfdafsfdafsdfasfdasd
<Mikaela> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Ubuntu-laitteet?action=show&redirect=Tietokoneet_ja_laitteet#Ubuntu-puhelimet
<tathhu> Vois kyllä melkein ostaa käytetyn Nexus 7
<tathhu> *5
<tathhu> Meizu ois ihan kiva mut mut..
<Thaurwylth> Minkä kokoisella levyllä muuten pystyvät olemaan järkevästi yhtä aikaa Win 10 ja Xubuntu tai Lubuntu? Oletetaan, että / kanssa ei pitäisi kärvistellä ihan alarajoille, swapin koko on harkinnanvarainen asia ja ainakin periaatteessa /home haluttaisiin pitää pääasiallisella levyllä eikä erillisellä asemalla. Tässä pitää siis edelleen tietää, että kyseessä on todennäköisimmin laite, missä on vain ...
<Thaurwylth> ... yksi pääasiallinen massamuisti ja kaikki muu pitää asentaa SD/yms korttipaikkojen kautta.
<Thaurwylth> Haarukoinnin voinee aloittaa siitä, minkä kokoisia ovat levyiltään pisneskäyttöön myytävät Win10 puhelimet ja tabletit, tai en tiijä, vai hä?
<Thaurwylth> 19:52:31  Thaurwylth > -- niin Ubuntu Touchin projektisivu on kai semi-ajantasalla siitä --   <== Myös: #ubuntu-touch toki.
<tathhu> Tässä pitää tietää se et mulla oli kesällä bq mut vaihdoin takaisin Jollaan ja myin sen :P
<tathhu> (Ja Jollan myöhemmin =D)
<tathhu> Windowsi vie kyl ihan kivasti tilaa
<tathhu> 60gigasesta SSD'stä jäi vapaata tilaa joku 20 gigaa Windowsin ja Officen jälkeen :(
<Thaurwylth> Onko ronskisti yli 20 GB? Eikös huhu ole ollut -- Mjaa.
<ninnnu> + Windows on ihan pätevä paisumaan
<Thaurwylth> No piru___Lainen.
<tathhu> Tai siinä olla joku pelikin asennettuna mut
<ninnnu> Linuxille joku 10-20G olis ihan sopiva ettei lopu heti huomenna
<Thaurwylth> Eli ei välttämättä olekaan ronskisti yli 20 GB...? Ooooo.
<ninnnu> noin niinku perusjärjestelmälle
<Thaurwylth> En mie Ubuntu Desktopissa nykyään tekisi alle 15 GB / ellei ole pakko, eiku en tiijä, tekisinkö sittenkään.
<Thaurwylth> Mutta onko se Xubuntu tai Lubuntu sitten mainostuksen nojalla miten paljon kevyempi myös tilankäytön suhteen?
<ninnnu> en välttämättä sanoisi
<Thaurwylth> No piru___Lainen^2.
<ninnnu> mulla on xubuntu ja käytössä ny 19G /
<ninnnu> tosin toi ei oo puhdas
<ninnnu> asennettu kaikkea pientä jännää
<Thaurwylth> Woehan öyhähdys & möyhähdys, kuulostaa kyllä paljolta.
<Thaurwylth> Tai siis no, pitää tuumailla.
<ninnnu> ~15G jos hukkaa spotifyn, unity3d:n, chromen ja ffmpeg:n /optista
<Thaurwylth> Olikohan nyt niin, että se laite, mitä mie katselin, tuli maksimissaan 64 GB pääasiallisella massamuistilla? Ehkä pitää suunnitella tämä projekti alusta asti eri suuntaan uusiksi.
<Thaurwylth> Joo, kyllä se näin on nähtävä, että ainakin HP 408 Pro -tabletin levy on maksimissaan 64 GB + SD-kortti. Ei tämä nyt hyvältä näytä.
<Thaurwylth> Tuohon pitäisi survoa Windows, 4,5 GB heittovaihtomuisti, / ja /home .
<Thaurwylth> Pystyykö Windowsissa muuten kätevästi luomaan levyosioita lennosta sille levylle, mihin Winkkari on jo asennettu? Tämä on varmaan klassinen yhdelle levylle tuplabuutin ongelma jo vanhastaan, hm?
<Thaurwylth> No niin, back to the drawing board, saako Jollan laitteisiin asennettua Ubuntua? Ja onko Sailfish itsessään valtavasti poikkeava Debianista tai Fedorasta?
<tathhu> Afaik ei, luuriin vaatii uudemman HW-adaptaation
<tathhu> Tabletista en tiiä
<ninnnu> Voidaan aloittaa jo sillä että Sailfish on rpm-based, ei deb
<ninnnu> Mä en oikein näe syytä miks haluisin Jollaan Ubuntun
<ninnnu> Ubuntuun voisi haluta Sailfishin
<ninnnu> Ihan vain koska fingerterm
<tathhu> :-D
<ninnnu> ~samaa kerneliä ne kai silti käyttää koska molemmilla on kuitenkin se Android-rautapohja
<tathhu> Heh, oiskohan saiskohan tän beequun vähä nopeemmin käsiin.. :P
#ubuntu-fi 2015-09-23
<Rabbitman> Saako nvidia gtx 460 lopettamaan täysin repeilyn ihan youtubessakin?
<Rabbitman> ja toimisko AMD:n multimedia näyttis open ajureilla repeilemättä, että olisko kannattava sijoitus jos ei pelaa?
<pesasa> Käyttääkö Youtubessa html5-videoita vai Flashia?
<Rabbitman> html5
<Rabbitman> oikeestaan tässä koneessa on mint mate, mutta kun kokeilin live levyltä ubuntu matea, niin vlc ei repeillyt yhtään. tää perhanan mint repeilee koko ajan, että pakko varmaan vaihtaa ubuntuun. Tämä ei ole minun koneeni, vaan olen asentanut mintin win xp:n tilalle, kun ei haluttukkaan maksaa käyttiksestä
<Rabbitman> niin nyt pitää ehdotella isälle, että vaihtais vielä kerran sen käyttiksen
<Rabbitman> vitun baa
<Rabbitman> tekis kyllä mieli pistää tähän win 10
<Rabbitman> sen kehitykseen on edes pistetty rahaa
<Rabbitman> ja uusimmat näyttiksen ajurit on helppo asentaa
<tathhu> Jep, ubuntussakin pitää vaan lisätä uus ppa, asentaa ja unohtaa :(
<Rabbitman> mikä on ppa?
<Rabbitman> windowsin puolella asennus on erittäin käyttäjäystävällinen
<Rabbitman> joku linux tyyppi valitti siittä, että pitäis muka valita mallitarkkaan nvidian sivuilta oma näyttis
<Rabbitman> minä koitin jonkin youtube videon ohjeen mukaan asentaa uusimmat ajurit, mutta tämä sitten asensikin 300-version alkupuolelta
<Rabbitman> ajurit varmaan viime vuosikymmeneltä
<Rabbitman> No siis onko täällä kokemuksia amd:n näyttiksestä linuxilla?
<Echramath> nVidian ajurit on ainakin kuin söisi heiniä lusikalla
<Tomin> itselläni on Turks-piirillä oleva Radeon (6670) ja CSGO:ta ei jaksa avoimilla ajureilla, kevyemmät (CS:S) toimii ihan hienosti. Catalystejä en ole kokeillut, mutta niiden(kin) kanssa voi törmätä ongelmiin. Tunnetusti Nvidiat toimii peleissä paremmin kuin AMD:n tarjoukset. Tässähän on vielä eri 3D-ajuri kuin uudemmissa (r600 vs. radeonsi)
<Rabbitman> en pelaa
<tathhu> 760 + 35x-ajurit ja toimii.
<tathhu> 5770 ei mitään muistikuvaa mut onhan siitäkin jo pari vuotta ku viimeks käytin
<tathhu> Ja muutenki ihan mopo :P
<Tomin> en oo kyllä kattonut miten itellä on GTX460:ssä tuo repeilyhomma, mutta käytän sitä Nvidian ajureilla. Jostain PPA:sta laitoin.
<tathhu> Pitäis kyl jaksaa vaihtaa xorg-edgersistä siihen virallisempaan mut mut
<Rabbitman> miten hakea tuo nvidian ppa? kysyinköhän nyt edes oikeaa kysymystä?
<Tomin> tää on se tuore: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Tomin> xorg-edgersiä varmaan käytän itsekin tällä hetkellä, ehkä. En pysty nyt tarkistamaan, kun kone on toisella paikkakunnalla
<Tomin> noita voi etsiä helposti hakukoneella, kun kirjoittaa sen nimen (esim. xorg-edgers) ja sitten PPA tai vaikka Nvidia PPA
<jjo> mint on tosiaan nykyään ihan ubuntu lts tai debian stable + mintin omat kamat
<jjo> jos ei tiedä kumpaa käyttää, niin oletettavasti on ubuntu-versio
<Rabbitman> oho saankin asennettua uusimmat ajurit tähän nvidiaan
<Rabbitman> pitäisi varmaan uudelleen käynistää jos loppuisi repeily. kiitos tästä ppa ohjeesta Tomin
<Rabbitman> netistä koitin etsiä ohjetta, niin kaikki niin pirun vaikeita, eikä välttämättä toimi oikein
<Rabbitman> vlc näyttää edelleen repeilevän
<Rabbitman> ja x server näyttä, että ajurit olisi edelleen 304, eli pitääpä varmaan uudelleen käynistää
<Rabbitman> repeilee, mutta tunnisti x server näyttiksen oikein, mutta tää näytön asettelu on nyt perseestä
<Rabbitman> nyt kun kattelee tätä listaa ppa:ssa, niin tässä opencl, libopencl ja muitakin, niin mikä näistä nyt sitten pitäisi valita?
<Rabbitman> taisin valita libcudan
<Rabbitman> no koikeilempa perus nvidia-352
<Tomin> opencl ja cuda on gpgpu laskentaan eli ne eivät ole varsinaisia ajureita. Ne ajurit ovat juurikin muotoa nvidia-xxx, missä xxx on joku luku. Ja tosiaan ne eivät tule käyttöön käynnistämättä uudestaan, koska se nvidia-moduuli ladataan käynnistyksessä
<Tomin> vaikka teoriassa on toki mahdollista vähän kikkailla, mutta en suosittele, jos ei osaa
<Rabbitman> uudelleen käynistän
<Rabbitman> nyt loppu näytön huonosti asettelu, mutta repeilee vlc edelleen
<Rabbitman> jospa asentais tähän jonkun pelin ja testaisi, että repeileekö
<Rabbitman> jos repeilee sekin, niin luovutan ja asennan ubuntun tuohon toiselle kovolle, jospa repeily loppuis siihen
<Rabbitman> mitäs muilla. toimiiko repeilemättä youtube, kun tuntuu olen yleinen ongelma
<tale> Rabbitman: Mitä repeily tarkoittaa?
<Rabbitman> kuvan repeily
<Rabbitman> ei ole niinkuin v-syncciä lainkaan päällä
<tale> Rabbitman: Minulla Youtubet ja muutkin videot on toiminut OK kun asennan sen Ubuntun tarjoaman ajurin.
<Rabbitman> tässä on mint
<Rabbitman> mate
<tale> Rabbitman: Ahaa, no Ubuntu toimii, Mintin kanssa minullakin aina ongelmia.
<Rabbitman> toisaalta tässä mintissä häiritsee myös se, että firefox on hankala pistää suomenkieliseksi
<Rabbitman> ubuntuun pitäis vaihtaa kyllä
<Rabbitman> firefox suomeks siksi, että isän kone ja sen enkun taito on paska
<Tomin> eikö repoissa ole (toimivaa) kielipakettia?
<Rabbitman> ei oletuksena ainakaan
<Tomin> joskus ubuntun paketoinnissa oli joku bugi, jonka takia tuo kielipaketti ei toiminut. Se korjattiin, mutta jotta sen sai korjattua koneelta, johon se kielipaketti oli asennettu, niin piti poistaa yksi tiedosto / tehdä symbolinen linkki tai jotain sellaista
<Tomin> uusiin asennuksiin sitä ei ilmaantunut
<Tomin> tai jotain sellaista, siitä on jo aikaa
<Rabbitman> tää mint koittaa tienata tuolla enkunkiellisellä versiolla
<Rabbitman> nyt sitten tajusin kattella synapticin kautta, niin löyty heti
<Rabbitman> kas kumma kun ei tullut heti mieleen
<Rabbitman> no nyt tämä onkin suomenkielinen
<Thaurwylth> AMD näyttikset toimivat oman kokemuksen mukaan hyvin. Erityisesti Youtube skulaa ihan hyvin. Ubuntu. AMD rautaan liittyy tosin muuten muutama fataali vanha bugi, eiku pirulainen, onkoha se justiinsa näyttisbugi?
<Tomin> mikä "fataali vanha bugi"?
<Thaurwylth> Siis vuoden 2012 aikaa on ollut niin, että jos Ubuntun buuttaa AMD näyttiksen kanssa, niin missään vaiheessa ei tule mitään kuvaa ruutuun.
<Thaurwylth> Näppikseltä pitää sitten sokkona pudottaa siihen mikä varaterminaalitila onkaan ja säätää jotakin. En oikeasti muista sitä enää tarkkaan, olen vain sen yhden kerran joutunut tämän tekemään.
<Thaurwylth> Eli siis siihen on workaround, joka ratkaisee ongelman, mutta jos sitä ei tiedä, niin onhan tuo nyt hemmetti fataali, kun ei missään vaiheessa buuttia saa kuvaa ruutuun.
<Rabbitman> jahas. pistin steamin. latasin pienen pelin(and yet it moves)ja tää peli ei nyt sitten käynnisty
<Tomin> juu, kyllähän noita on joskus sattunut
<Tomin> Rabbitman: liekkö 32-bittiset paketit ajurille asennettuna
<Thaurwylth> Nykyäänhän tosin sekä kernel, Ubuntu, X, AMD rauta että koneiden BIOSit ovat päivittyneet, jotenbugin relevanttius nykypäivään ei välttämättä ole suuri.
<Tomin> eli varmaan nvidia-xxx:i386 jossa tuo xxx on sama numero minkä asensit aiemmin 64-bittisenä
<Thaurwylth> Ja tosiaan se on kai "varma tieto" monelta suunnalta, että Nvidian kanssa on ollut kaikenlaista pragausta Linux-versioiden suhteen. Ainakin joskus piti vaihtaa Aptin kautta nvidia-xxx-paketti, mutta silti justiinsa se toimimaton paketti oli oletuslataus, hm?
<Tomin> ubuntussa jostain syystä paketoivat kovin vanhoja Nvidian ajureita.
<Rabbitman> ei tää ppa mitään bittisyyksistä kerro
<Rabbitman> otin vain sieltä ajurit
<Tomin> no jos kone on 64-bit niin olet asentanut luultavasti vain 64-bittisen, mutta saat asennettua sen 32-bittisen kun käsket asentaa tuon nvidia-xxx:i386 -paketin. En tiedä miten se tehdään jollain synapticilla
<Rabbitman> siis tarviiko tämä myös 32 bit ajurit myöskin?
<Tomin> tarvitset ne kirjastot 32-bittisenä, koska peli on 32-bittinen
<Rabbitman> cave story+ toimii hyvin taas näköjään, mutta repeilee
<Rabbitman> jospa kokeilis half-lifeä
<Thaurwylth> Onko muuten vielä joku kunnow wanahal liitoj jäärä, jolla on Matroxin vehkeet? Ja toimivatko paremmin Linuxissa kuin Nvidia tai AMD, jos nyt oletetaan noiden anekdoottien perusteella näytetyksi, että kumman tahansa kanssa saattaa olla ongelmia ajureissa, ainakin suoraan paketoiduissa asennuksissa? Aptin kautta sitten on pystynyt korjaamaan paljon.
<Thaurwylth> Onko tämmöistä Matroxia enää edes olemassa? Aloitetaan siitä.
<elias_a> O/
<Thaurwylth> Wuhú!
<tale> Eikös Intelin suorittimissa yhdysrakenteisena olevat näytönohjaimet toimi ihan hyvin?
<elias_a> Ei.
<Thaurwylth> Oho, mie olisin mutulla veikannut, että toimivat. Onneksi en veikannut.
<Tomin> Oma kokemus on kyllä ollut, että toimivat.
<Tomin> tosin en ole kokeillut kovin montaa uutta
<Tomin> tai no vanhemmat ei kyllä ole yhdysrakenteisia
<Thaurwylth> Mutta AMD monitoimilaitteet kyllä toimivat hyvin, kunhan tarkistaa etukäteen nuo mahdollisesti pahat bugit ja osaa korjata ne.
<Tomin> ja sikäli kun tiedän, niin intel kyllä panostaa Mesa:aan ja ajureihinsa, joten olisi ihan kiva tietää miten niin ne eivät toimisi hyvin
<Rabbitman> half-life toimii hyvin, paitsi repeilee
<Thaurwylth> Niin onkos tämä nyt edelleen Mintissä kokeiltuna vai Ubuntussa?
<Rabbitman> mint
<Rabbitman> http://imgur.com/dIItAzB tuosssa teille repeilyä
<Rabbitman> voiko muuten ubuntun live cd:ltä käyttää minttiin asennettuja ohjelmia?
<Tomin> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=49195.0
<Tomin> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=48259.0
<Thaurwylth> Ubuntu Livestähän ei muuten ainakaan ennen vanhaan voinut tehdä liikaa päätelmiä, koska sehän nyki aivan hulluna. Vai ovatko nykyiset mustit niin isoja ja nopeita ja prossut tehokkaita, että Live toimii ihan kuin pakasta vedetty? Kuulostaisi aika uskomattomalta. Kumminkin sekä USB 2.0 että CD/DVD lukunopeus ovat edelleen rajoitettuja ja massamuististahan tuo joutuu kumminkin lataamaan tavaraa.
<Tomin> siis isompi ongelmahan on se ettei siinä ole tuota Nvidian ajuria eikä sitä siihen oikein mitenkään käytännöllisesti saa
<Tomin> laitoin ylempänä linkkejä Rabbitmanille tuosta repeilyongelmasta, ovat suhteellisen tuoreita ja tuolla on jotain ratkaisujakin
<Thaurwylth> Eikös Live-tikulle voi tehdä semmoisen ylimääräisen osion itse tallennettavalle tilpehöörille? Toki jos siinä ei voi paketteja vaihtaa lennosta, niin ei varmaan auta, vaikka asianmukainen DEB olisi siellä jemmassa jne.
<Tomin> no siis persistent on keksitty, mutta en tiedä voisiko sillä noita ajureita asentaa. Ehkä
<Thaurwylth> Haaaa, tästäpä muuten kehitysidea Live-asennuksen kehitystiimille!!1!
<Tomin> Thaurwylth: https://www.google.fi/search?q=ubuntu+live+persistent+mode
<Rabbitman> Tomin: kokeilen tuota jälkimmäistä ensimmäiseksi ja nyt uudelleen käynnistän
<Rabbitman> vlc lakkas repeilemästä
<Rabbitman> half-life lakkas repeilemästä
<Tomin> seuraava kysymys on varmaan miksi tuo ei ole oletusasetus... siihenkin oli joku syy :D
<Rabbitman> html5 youtube repeilee, mutta siedettävän vähän
<Rabbitman> täähän alkaa olemaan yllättävän lähellä täydellisyyttä
<Rabbitman> ei taidakkaan olla syytä vaihtaa ubuntuun
<Tomin> joo, no jostain syystä selainten videotoisto ei vieläkään ole sillä tasolla mitä se on noissa videosoittimissa. Liittyy ehkä siihen miten ne käsittelevät sitä videota eli varmaankin hakevat sen näytönohjaimen muistista ja sitten puskevat takaisin muun sisällön kanssa
<Tomin> ehkä seuraavan sukupolven selainmoottorit osaavat tuonkin kunnolla
<Rabbitman> Kiitos ihan hirvittäväsi Tomin. Nyt en keksi oikein mitään erityistä vikaa enää tästä käyttiksestä
<Tomin> hyvä että auttoi
<Thaurwylth> Jeee!
#ubuntu-fi 2015-09-24
<tale> Olisi tarpeen webbisivulle saada tietoa levyrikosta, kun latauslinkit on jo kaksi viikkoa ollut toimimattomia.
<tale> Bugiraporttikin jo ilmaantui https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-fi-www/+bug/1498861
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1498861 in Ubuntu Finland WWW "download dont work" [Undecided,New]
<StockAntenna> mikäs maksaa ettei levyjä saada?
<ninnnu> StockAntenna: Ei siellä yksikään levy pamahtanu, kymppi/satantonnin levyjärkkä vain päätti että bittien säilyttäminen on kauheen tylsää
<ninnnu> ja veti kaiken tyhjäksi
<Mirv> kai parempi olisi laittaa toimivat latauslinkit, kellään ei ole branchia tehtynä?
<StockAntenna> ninnnu: ok
<StockAntenna> onko toivoa saada sitä enää kuntoon?
<ninnnu> palautusliikkeitä kai tapahtuu vieläkin. Kai se joskus tulee, Ubuntu on vain melko pohjalla prioriteettilistalla
<ninnnu> tai ainakin tihasta on sanottu että tulee kyllä vielä takas
<ninnnu> saa ny nähdä että milloin
<Mirv> tale: toivoisin toimintaa tällaisissa tapauksissa, meidän webbisivut ovat versionhallinnassa ja niihin voi viedä päivityksiä joko sivun http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/WWW ohjeiden avulla tai minun kautta. Canonicalille olisi ollut hyvä laittaa myös tikettiä siitä että fi. ohjautuisi muualle
<inz> .archive:n joku onkin säätänyt
<Mirv> joo mä luulen että niissä on enemmän automatiikkaa
<puhuri> ei archivessakaan mitään automatiikkaa ole - vaihtoivat vasta sen jälkeen kun kävin #ubuntu-mirrors:illa sanomassa asiasta
<puhuri> sama juttu kun vähän aikaisemmin fi.archive oli rikki eli sieltä puuttui pakettitiedostoja (levytila oli tuolloin kuulema loppu, joten Packages päivittyi mutta uudet paketit eivät olleet saatavissa)
<puhuri> mikä sinänsä on aika typerää, ubuntu-peilin eheys on kuitenkin suhteellisen helppo tarkistaa noutamalla muutama tiedosto
<Mirv> mä oon käsittänyt että erinäköistä seurantaa on mukaan lukien tuota koodia hyödyntäen joka tekee https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors :tä, mutta eri asia toki että hoitaako niitä kukaan ja millä ajalla
<Mirv> puhuri: kiitos kun kävit!
<Mirv> mä en oo huomannut mitään kun on tällä työkoneella ollut näemmä main archive käytössä
<Mikaela> voisiko ihan vain kirjoittaa pikaohjeet "Näin käytät magneettia" ja tarjoilla lataussivuilla magneetteja?
<Mirv> Mikaela: lataussivullahan on magnetit, ja tosiaan oli havaittu että tuli gigakaupalla lisää lataajia kun normilinkit eivät toimineet
<Mirv> http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/lataa.html
<Mikaela> mutta jos poistaisi muut kuin magneetit?
<Mirv> no musta se nostaa kyllä kynnystä hyvin paljon, ei oo mahdollinen ennen kuin kaikissa käyttöjärjestelmissä on sisäänrakennettu torrent-lataus
<Mikaela> :(
<ninnnu> Maailma vois siirtyä Operaan
<Mirv> kivahan se olis, mutta se että pitää asentaa ohjelma ennen kuin ladata on sekä hankalaa että myös epäilyttävää, koska ihmiset tietävät että kaikenlaista hämärää latausohjelmaa on winkkareille netissä
<Mikaela> eikö Vivaldi tapa sen?
<Mirv> käytin nyt fi-remixi:lle varapalvelimena vapaasuomi.fi:tä kunnes atm.tut.fi on taas ylhäällä
<Mikaela> mietin, että jos linkittäisi http://www.bitlet.org/ tai vastaavaan mutta tämä näyttää vaativan javan
<Tomin> Opera ei ole VALO :(
<Max^> eikös se nykyään ole vähän sama ku chrome
<Tomin> on
<Tomin> ainakin siinä mielessä että perustuu chromiumin koodiin
<Tomin> mutta Opera ja Chrome eivät ole vapaita ohjelmia
<ninnnu> No siis kaikkien kolmen pohjalla on webkit
<Max^> onko nykyään edes muuta ku webkit ja se joku mitä firefox ainaki käyttää
<Tomin> eikös se ole nykyään nimeltään blink?
<ninnnu> Max^: gecko, KHTML (josta Webkit forkattiin) on kai vieläkin olemassa, ja sitten tää MS:n tuote :P
<Tomin> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blink_%28web_engine%29 eli toi Blink on forkki Webkitistä, joka on forkki KHTML:stä
<Tomin> mutta siis kyllä Chrome ja Opera ovat molemmat Chromiumiin perustuvia selaimia. Blink on vain se layout engine (selainmoottorista kai yleensä puhutaan)
<Tm_T> KHTML ♥
<Tm_T> mitenhän monesti webkit on jo keritty forkata
<tathhu> Tm_T, <3
<Mikaela> Blink minunkin mielestä
#ubuntu-fi 2015-09-25
<Thaurwylth> Onko miten tavallista, että /home/thaurwylth/.romppeiden koko on luokkaa 5 GB? Tai siis että pystyykö tästä päättelemään jotakin /homen mahdollisesta minimikokovaatimuksesta toiseenkin järjestelmään?
<mjr> onhan siellä varsinkin jotain selaincacheja sun muuta helposti paljon
<Thaurwylth> Asia OK!
<Thaurwylth> Sen mie tiedänkin, että tässä tapauksessa ihan R saattaa tehdä .kamaa 0,5 GB edestä.
<Thaurwylth> Entäs sitten tämmöinen, kuinka lähelle 19 GB tai yli sen teillä on / koko? Lähinnä 15.04 ja 15.10 kiinnostaisivat.
<Mikaela> / on minulla pitkään ollut aina 50 GB
<Thaurwylth> Niin siis tästä taisikin olla puhe. Mutta äh, anteeksi, tarkoitin siis todellista käyttöä.
<Mikaela> olisikohan suurin, johon olisin päässyt jotakin ~20
<Thaurwylth> Asia OK.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-09-28
<sarka> moi
#ubuntu-fi 2016-10-01
<DesignIsKey> can someone tell me what a ubuntu ami is?
<DesignIsKey> hello anyone out there?
<ninnnu> Amazon Machine Image. If you don't use AWS you don't have to care about it. (Also, this is Finnish support channel... You should go to #ubuntu or #ubuntu-us or #ubuntu-us-nj, depending on how local you want)
<DesignIsKey> thanks, they kicked me out for some reason
<DesignIsKey> probably because I support polyamory chat rooms
<ninnnu> Doubt it
<Tonto-> could someone help me with vector affine transformation tool.
<Tonto-> im trying to use scale values, but cant figure how it works
<Tonto-> is it coordinates or multiplier?
<Tonto-> http://gis.stackexchange.com/questions/136817/qgis-moving-the-layer-all-features-using-vector-affine-transformation
<Tonto-> found the answer. :)
#ubuntu-fi 2016-10-02
<puhuri> toimiikos yleensä google photos kuvien lähetys firefoxilla vai onko mulla vaan jotain pielessä (nettihaun perusteella vähän 50/60)? Chromella menee ilman ongelmia
<Tegu> puhuri: testasin äsken lähettää kuvan ja tuntu toimivan Firefox 49:llä ainakin. kokeile testata puhtaalla profiililla. "firefox -P" avaa profiilienhallinnan
<puhuri> kiitos, pitää kokeilla
<puhuri> tuohon ei näköjään tunnu olevan mitään komentoriviasiakasta myöskään
<Tegu> (ja samalla testasin luoda profiilin komentoriviltä "-CreateProfile"-valitsimella muutaman kerran eri tavoilla. sit yhtäkkiä kaikki profiilit olikin poistunut paitsi se uus..)
<Tegu> ja jos haluu eri profiileja samaan aikaan päälle niin "firefox -no-remote -P profiilinimi"
<puhuri> joo, mulla on entuudestaan useitakin profiileja vähän eri liitännäisiä ja oletuksia varten
<puhuri> just sen takia kun kaikki sivustot ei toimi kunnolla mielestäni sopivilla tietoturva-asetuksilla
<puhuri> niin käytän vain ongelmatapauksiin sitten vähän vapaamielisempää versiota
<Tegu> jeps, niin ei tarvii kaivaa kasaa asetuksia ja liitännäsiä läpi vain saadakseen jotain toimimaan
<Tegu> en oo näemmä jaksanu backupata profiileja. suht tuoreet kirjanmerkit kuitenkin löytyy, joten pääsee taas säätämään profiilit kohilleen nollasta..
<Tegu> vai hm, tossa kuitenkin pyörii firefox, jonka profiili oli pyyhkiytynyt tuolta profiilikansiosta pois. saiskohan sitä jotenkin talteen kunhan ei sulje?
<Tegu> haa, tuolta löyty :)  ~/.cache/mozilla/firefox
<Tegu> eikun äh, sanoin liian aikasin. eipä siellä täydellistä profiilia sellaisenaan ainakaan ole
#ubuntu-fi 2017-09-28
<Radeon> Hei,  taas yrittäessäni avata Ubuntu koneeni, niin tulee mustalle tekstiä: /dev/sdb1 contains a file system with errors, check forced Inodes that were part of a corrupted orphan linked list found. Taas pitäisi osata kirjoittaa se hieno rivi minkä sain teiltä vinkkinä kun viimeksi oli vähän sama juttu. Olisiko jollakin tietoa mitä kirjoitan koneen riville että saisin sen taas auki.
<Echramath> Hmmm se siis ei ala checkaamaan sitä itsekseen?
<Laodikea> sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<Laodikea> tuota on tarjottu tammikuun 26. päivä
<Laodikea> mutta se oli eri juttu
<Laodikea> fsck /dev/sdb1 < tuolla on lähtenyt 6.8. tänä vuonna
<Laodikea> mutta ei tuota "<" merkkiä enää komentoon
<Radeon_> Ok yritän taas
<Radeon_> Tulee teksi ruudulle: fsck: error 2 (No such file or directory) while executing fsck.ext2 for /
<Echramath> Siis kai käytis nimenomaan sdb1:sta
<Echramath> Ei tuossa mitään mystiikkaa ole siis, sille pitää tarjota se osio missä se huutaa olevan virheitä
<Echramath> Lait vielä sanoen df, onko se sdb1 jo kuitenkin liitetty johkin?
<Echramath> (ei tarvi koko listausta, mutta esiintyykö se esim. juuri rivillä missä on liitetty juuri eli /
<Radeon_> Laitoin kaikki merkit niinkuin Laodikea vinkkasi
<Laodikea> kyllä toi 6.8. irc-logieni mukaan toimi
<Laodikea> joku ilkka60 on käynyt kysymässä jotain vastaavaa 26.1. tänä vuonna, silloin sudo fsck /dev/sda1 on korjannut tilanteen
<Radeon_> Nyt olen tilassa jossa viim. Rivillä lukee: /bin/sh: fsck/dev/sdb1:not foun
<Echramath> Sää kirjotit sen yhteen
<Radeon_> Minä olin se Ilkka/Radeon
<Laodikea> joo, välilynti "fsck" jälkeen
<Radeon_> Yritän uudestaan
<Radeon_> Hei, taas se alkoi fixed ja rivejä tulee aina kun vaan laitan y
<Radeon_> No rivit meni loppuun asti, sammutin koneen ja nyt kokeilen startata sen uudestaan
<Laodikea> Joo, aiemmilla kerroilla on käynnistynyt normaalisti
<Echramath> Enempi mua kiinnostaa miksi sä jouduit tähän tilanteeseen toistamiseen
<Radeon_> Tämä on kyllä taas ihmeellistä, se aukesi niinkuin ei olisi koskaan mitään vikaa ollutkaan
<Echramath> No kun vika oli korjattu...
<Radeon_> Mulla on kaksi erillistä SSD levyä jossa toisella on Vista ja toisella Ubuntu. Valitsen buuttisektorista jomman kumman kumman haluan. On toiminut ihan hyvin paitsi näköjään välillä tulee jotain outoa.
<Echramath> Sammutitko sen sitä edellisellä kerralla normaalisti?
<Radeon_> Sammutin. Sammuu tosi nopeesti.
<Radeon_> Olen tosi tyytyväinen tähän Ubuntuun, vaikka pitää vielä käyttää tuota Vistaa kun on semmoisia ohjelmia jotka ei pelitä Ubuntussa. Nytkin joudun kirjoittelee näitä vikajuttuja Ipadilla.
<elias_a> Radeon_: Aja sitä winhotusta virtuaalikoneessa. Tuska helpottuu.
<Radeon_> Mutta eikun taas tuhannet kiitokset teille avusta. Kirjoitan nyt ylös tuon "korjausrivin" että osaan seuraavalla kerralla ihan ite kirjoittaa sen - ainakin yritän!
<Radeon_> Minä tekisin vaikka mitä virtuaalista, mutta kun nytkin jo silmät pyörii päässä että selvisin avullanne tästä kommervenkistä.
<Radeon_> Eli en osaa tehdä tällä hetkellä mitään mikä tekisi tuosta Win.. puolesta virtuaalisen.
<Radeon_> Otin tästä sivusta kuvakaappauksen kuvakirjastoon, niin osaan hakea sieltä ensihätään apua.
#ubuntu-fi 2019-09-23
<ioxo> kitti mjr "henkisestä tuesta" :). Netti jako onnistui kuten suunnitelin eli kytkin jakaa netin toiselle kytkimelle joka jakaa sen huoneessa useammalle tietokoneelle kun seinästä tulee vain kaksi piuhapaikkaa...
<mjr> jees
<Tomin> Talikka: en ole ainakaan moista ilmiötä huomannut tuttujen kesken, mutta paha sanoa. ei kai tuota ole kukaan mitenkään erityisesti tutkinut. lähinnä ihmisillä on omia joskus aika pinttyneitäkin käsityksiään asiasta
